# Von Königsmörderei...



## Doofkatze (2. November 2010)

Mal wieder ein etwas anderes Topic.

Vor einigen Monaten beschloss ich, irgendwann zumindest einmal den Lichkönig töten zu wollen.
Ich bin kein Tophexer mit BiS-Items, aber hebe mich schon vom Durchschnitt ab. Ergo hatte ich auch nur wenig Probleme, gute Gruppen zu finden. Mit der Zeit arbeiteten wir uns mit der "Stammgruppe" zu Sindragosa vor. Letzte Woche dann der Durchbruch mit einer Gruppe, die dringend einen guten Hexer brauchten: Sindragosa wurde getötet, der LK wurde mehrfach getried. Aufgrund von Dispellproblemen mit Healbot + Vuhdo waren allerdings schnelle Wipes vorprogrammiert. Immerhin sah man das große Ziel mehrfach.
Diese Woche endlich der Durchbruch, Sindragosa lag mit einer Bursttaktik am Boden, der LK wurde mal wieder erklärt, nach einigen Tries kam allerdings auch hier der Abbruch, da Mt-heal + Grpheal wegmussten. Da ich mit der vergeudeten ID nicht einverstanden war (viele vorherige Ablehnungen bei anderen Gruppen), suchte ich direkt danach eine LK-Killtruppe, denen ein RDD fehlte.

Nach 2 Stunden weiteren Versuchen (rund 10 Wipes) merkte man langsam, wie immer mehr passte. In Phase 3 schließlich der Höhepunkt: Der LK hatte noch 15%, 3 DDs wurden von den Geistern niedergestreckt, 1 Tank verreckte. Der LK sank weiter und weiter und irgendwann kam der erlösende Tod.

Während viele andere schon ihren Königsmörder hatten, sollte ich natürlich die folgenden Szenen das erste Mal erleben. Endlich kam der so lang erwartete Bildschirm mit den Erfolgen und einem toten Arthas vor meinen Füßen.

Wie damals angekündigt, würde ich niemals mit dem Titel Königsmörder durch die Gegend laufen und genauso behalte ich es bei. Es ist schön diesen Titel zu besitzen, jedoch will ich nicht damit protzen.

Von diesem Moment an hatte ich noch die ganze Nacht über eine absolute Gänsehaut, weil eben nicht nur der Kampf so anstrengend war oder man sich gefreut hat (ich MUSSTE es einfach im allgemeinChannel niederschreiben, ich konnte nicht anders. Viele viele andere Bekannte beglückwünschten mich per Whisp), sondern auch weil diese gewisse Wehmut mit dabei war. Der LK ist tot, das große Ziel für mich als Casual (wenn man es denn so sehen will) ist erreicht. Doch was nun? Soll man es tatsächlich als erster wagen, mittels hc neue Ufer zu betreten, während die Stammgruppe noch vor dem LK steht? Eine ganze Gefühlspalette musste abgearbeitet werden, von Freude über den LK-Kill bishin zu Trauer, das dieses große Ziel nun erreicht ist und WotLK mehr oder weniger für mich beendet ist.

Wie war euer erster LK-Kill? War es einfach nur ein wenig Freude, die man im TS von sich gegeben hat und dankend evtl. noch einen Drop erhaschen konnte, bis man weitergespielt hat oder war auch bei euch zunächst mal wirklich Pause, bis man sich von allem Dusel + Freudentränen erholt hat?


----------



## Unfug (2. November 2010)

Nicht heroic zu machen ist für mich, wie nach der Hälfte aufgehört zu haben. Es lohnt sich, die Freudenrufe im TS sind wesentlich lauter beim hc-kill. Versuch doch, deiner Stammgruppe mit deiner Erfahrung zu helfen, damit die auch noch Königsmörder werden. Dann könnt ihr noch zusammen ein paar hcs machen.


----------



## Gurengar (2. November 2010)

Erstmal Gratz zum LK Kill. Ich muss sagen beim normalen LK-Kill kam da bei mir eher wenig rüber Mag daran liegen das ich das video weggeklickt habe weil ich es unbedingt sehen woltlte , aber erst auf HC . Beim HC Kill des LK´s haben wir dann schon uns richtig im TS gefreut und rumgeschrien. Und da hatte ich auch Gänsehaut und ein ziemlich episches Gefühl.


----------



## sharas1 (2. November 2010)

Ich habe dann angefangen meinen pala auf 80 zu bringen und zu equipen...irgendwas musste man ja machen....
Mit meinem main (mit dem ich arthas zuerst gelegt hatte) bin ich danach nur noch sporadisch icc gelaufen, nur um auszuhelfen...
Wobei der kill an sich geil war, herzrasen, zitteranfälle, schweißausbrüche etc....Aber beim zweiten mal ist das ja niemals so wie beim ersten kill...
Und das war dann exklusiv nur für meine hexe...die twinks die bei ihm waren waren nur da um ausgestattet zu werden...


----------



## SeToY (2. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Von diesem Moment an hatte ich noch die ganze Nacht über eine absolute Gänsehaut





Aranamun schrieb:


> sondern auch weil diese gewisse Wehmut mit dabei war.





Aranamun schrieb:


> Eine ganze Gefühlspalette musste abgearbeitet werden, von Freude über den LK-Kill bishin zu Trauer



Ähm...


----------



## Lornorr (2. November 2010)

ich war auch heilfrh als ich den hatte...
ich bin in einer pvp gilde, ergo muss ich mir raidgruppen immer random suchen, was, wie jeder weiß meist weniger erfolgreich endet.

aber da gab es einen tag, da wurde ich von ein paar leuten mitgenommen, die in der nacht zuvor schon einige tries probiert haben, und übung hatten.
ich durfte mich ihnen anhschließen (nur lk-try). ich kannte die taktik von guides etc. und nach 3 versuchen lag er schon!
ich hab mich gefreut wie ein schneekönig, dass das so rasch ging, ohne ewiges hin- und hergewhipe.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Ähm...




Tut mir ja leid, das ich nur wenig von dieser Gefühlspalette, von der ich sprach, aufgeschrieben habe. Vieles lässt sich einfach nicht so einfach in Worte fassen


----------



## Fremder123 (2. November 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Ähm...


Sprich Dich ruhig aus oder ist Dir nicht mehr eingefallen als das? Die Stellen, die Du zitierst, sind jedenfalls weit interessanter als Dein verschlucktes Räuspern...

btt: Ich find Deine Beschreibung gut, uns ging es ähnlich. Wir hatten auf unserem Weg durch ICC (10) diverse Rückschläge zu verkraften (z.B. immer wieder wechselnde Mitglieder), was dazu führte, dass wir wochenlang partout nicht an Lady Todeswisper (!) vorbeikamen. Als wir dann endlich eine vernünftige Gruppe, die den Zusatz "Stamm" auch verdient, zusammenbekamen, ging es gut voran und irgendwann standen wir dann vor IHM. Und als er nach 3 Wochen probieren-probieren-probieren dann lag, war die Freude bei ALLEN 10 Spielern riesig, wir haben im TS gefeiert als wäre Deutschland Fußballweltmeister. Ich hatte bis dahin auch den Abspann nicht gesehen, da ich diesen erst genießen wollte wenn ich den LK eigenhändig in den Staub schickte und ich lehnte mich zurück und genoss ihn in vollen Zügen.

Also: Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite, ich weiß wie Du Dich fühlst. Und ob Hardmode oder nicht ist mal sowas von sch**ßegal - schön zu wissen, dass es noch Leute gibt, die sich von Herzen über etwas freuen können und nicht einfach wie der sich klischeehaft elitär aufspielende Standard-WoWler verächtlich auf den Monitor spucken, da ja nur Hardmode zählt oder sowas. Ignorier solche Kommentare einfach und freu Dich, hab ich genauso getan.


----------



## enokad (2. November 2010)

Glückwunsch zum erledigen des Lichkönigs und theoretisch zum Beenden des Addons Wrath of the Lich King. :-)
Mein erster Kill war sogleich der 25er, 10er Gruppen war ich immer Random mit. (Und bei Sindra war* immer *Schluss)
Wir sind bei unser letzten ID eingestiegen, Blutkönigin. (Der Traumwandler war bereits vollgeheilt worden/geweckt worden)

Nachdem wir die Blutkönigin im "DPS Rausch" niedergemetzelt haben, gingen wir Siegessicher zu Sindragosa weiter. Auch hier stellten sich uns keine Probleme entgegen, im ersten Zug lag dies am Boden.
Direkter Start zum Lichkönig sozusagen. 

Nach der langwierigen Erklärung war ich schon etwas nervös geworden, ich meine hier beginnt gleich ein interessanter Kampf, wo viel von jedem Spieler gefordert wird. (Vor allem im 25er, und ja ich weiß im HC noch mehr)
Die ersten Trys sahen auch dementsprechend aus, die Valkyren haben immer mehr Spieler an den Rand gezogen ein Chaos entbrach.
Kurzerhand verließen uns die ersten Spieler, vor allem unser einziger Hunter (Wut runternehmen von den Mobs) - somit begann die Suche nach einem Jäger ...
Schließlich haben wir uns entschlossen, dann doch den maximal T9 EQ Jäger mit zunehmen. Schadens-technisch waren einige dabei, die das dreifache von mach anderen DDs gefahren haben - von daher an der Stelle eigentlich keine Sorge.

Nach dann Rund 3 Stunden, zwischendurch immer wieder Leute wechselnd - lag er dann. Die letzten 10% haben eine Menge Spaß gemacht und mein Jubel hat glaub ich alle Nachbarn erschreckt. :-)
Nach dem Clear hab ich mir dann gesagt - nie wieder ICC - nie wieder Wotlk Raid - ich warte auf Cataclysm.

Für mich ist damit die Ära Wotlk vorbei, ich habe ab und an jetzt noch ein paar Heros gemacht aber im großen und ganzen habe ich mich mit Berufen, seltenen Reittieren und alten Raids auseinander gesetzt. Für mich gilt HC nicht als "Bedürfnis", habe vor meinem Kingslayer mir das ein paar mal angeschaut aber Zeit und Interesse mich in die Materie einzuarbeiten habe ich nicht. 


Ich zähle für mich Wotlk nun als Durchgespielt und genieße mal eine Zeit ohne Raid. :-)


Liebe Grüße

eno


----------



## kingkryzon (2. November 2010)

mein erster lk 10er war mit meinem warri twink zu 10% buff waren aber sonst nur top spieler =P


----------



## Esda (2. November 2010)

GZ zum Kill! Du spielst nicht zufällig auf Khaz'goroth, oder? ^^


Mein erster Kill war ärgerlich, da ich in einer Stammgruppe schon seit Monaten spielte und genau einen einzigen Abend nicht dagewesen bin - Alaaaf! - und die Schweine ihn natürlich an dem Abend das erste mal gelegt haben... ><

Naja, nächste ID hatte ich ihn dann auch (wenn ich mich recht erinner), aber ärgerlich wars trotzdem.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Also ich muss dir sagen das ich dich voll und ganz verstehen kann.

Hab meinen ersten LK-Kill nhc (ja, nhc!!!) auch erst am Sonntag geschafft. 

Ich gratuliere dir zu deinem Erfolg. 

Für mich geht es jetzt an HM's. Habe bereits 8/12 HC, nur die knackigsten fehlen ( Prof, Rat, Sindra, LK ) und die machen wir hoffentlich auch noch ^^

Habe auch nebenbei angefangen meinen Pala weiter zu spielen.

Mach das was dir Spaß macht.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg


----------



## RedShirt (2. November 2010)

Erstmal gz 

Ich fand die 10-0% Phase ziemlich - äh... Naja, wie so ein Esel der in der Luft hängt und kleine Kinder mit Stöcken draufschlagen...

Insofern *wirklich* hab ich mich bedingt gefreut (Stamm hatte den schon down, und ich war an dem Tag nicht da...) - eher "Haken dran" und gut.

Hc hätte ich den vorm Patch auch noch gern down, aber die ID Zusammenlegung wirft mir einen Stock zwischen die Beine...  
Splitter im 25er Sammeln oder LK hc? Hmmmmm. Hmmmm. Geht ja nicht beides, weil 25er HM ja gemacht wird


----------



## MediesTsu (2. November 2010)

Bei mir war es Freitag endlich soweit und ich habe gezittert vor Freude, weil dies das einzig große Ziel für mich bei diesem AddOn war, jetzt bin ich entspannt und freue mich ohne Stress auf Cata


----------



## Durag Silberbart (2. November 2010)

Titelproblematik.

Wenn ich diesen Titel in langen Wochen erarbeitet habe dann trage ich ihn auch. Protzen ist etwas anderes. Wenn ich mir Schattengram erfarmt habe dann trage ich das Ding auch in Dalaran und ziehe nicht einen Grauen Schmiedehammer an nur damit niemand denkt: Oh man wie Protzig.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Kann ja jeder Handhaben wie er mag oder?

Ich renn auch mit dem Titel rum ^^


----------



## Bigsteven (2. November 2010)

Gratuliere Dir zum erfolgreichen Abschluss. Ich selbst hatte es am letzten Freitag mit meiner Gilde geschafft. Wir hatten sogar die ID zwei Mal verlängert, da wir uns gemeinsam durch die Phasen kämpfen mussten. War ein heftiges Gewipe, doch letztendlich konnten wir den LK niederringen. Danach gab es auch bei uns natürlich großen Freudentaumel, gefolgt von einem Wechselbad der Gefühle. Zur Zeit ist da auch etwas Leerlauf bei den Leuten der Killgruppe aber wir haben uns vorgenommen, einen oder maximal zwei andere Gildenmember nun mitzunehmen und auch ihnen den Erfolg zu ermöglichen und sozusagen den Content abzuschliessen. 

Für mich als "Normalspieler" ist mit dem 10er normal-Erfolg das Ganze im Grunde abgeschlossen und ich kann mich zurücklehnen, twinken, pre-Events machen oder einfach noch was an der Ausrüstung feilen. Erfolge, die noch erreichbar sind versuche ich auch noch zu bekommen. In der Gilde wollen wir noch versuchen im Rubinsanktum den Drachen zu besiegen, was ja auch nicht gar so schwer ist, aber random geht da meistens nicht viel, also machen wir das mal intern ;-).

Mein Fazit: 
Es ist schön, den Spielinhalt vollständig gesehen zu haben bevor Cataclysm rauskommt. Man hat nun wieder etwas Zeit und kann das Spiel tatsächlich mal wieder "zum Spass" zocken oder eine Weile pausieren. Blizz wird uns ja bald wieder mit neuen Herausforderungen locken und bis dahin ist das Leben eben einfach schön. Alles Gute an jeden :-).


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2010)

Durag schrieb:


> Titelproblematik.
> 
> Wenn ich diesen Titel in langen Wochen erarbeitet habe dann trage ich ihn auch. Protzen ist etwas anderes. Wenn ich mir Schattengram erfarmt habe dann trage ich das Ding auch in Dalaran und ziehe nicht einen Grauen Schmiedehammer an nur damit niemand denkt: Oh man wie Protzig.



Ich finde, das ist immer so ein "Zur Schau tragen", genauso wie der blutgebadete Frostbrutbezwinger, der regelmäßig auf dem Hordebrunnen steht. Es gibt einfach Dinge, die müssen nicht sein.

Ich freue mich eher darüber, wenn ich freudestrahlend den Raidlead am Schiff verlangen kann und niemand weiß, warum...

Es muss eben nicht "ich bin der King" auf einem Spieler stehen, der eine 200m sichtbare Aura bekommt und 3 Pfeile auf ihn zeigen. Ich nehme da lieber meinen Nachtschrecken als Affli oder Flammenwächter als Destro, einfach weil es gut passt.

Wen es dann interessiert, soll sich eben die Erfolge anschauen.

Ich spiele übrigens auf Malorne.


----------



## Ajune (2. November 2010)

Gratz zum Kill 

Habe mich bei meinem ersten LK-Kill ähnlich gefühlt. Liegt bei mir vermutlich daran das ich die alten Warcraft - Spiele kenne und mich mehr für die Story interessiere als manch WoWler für den nur Items und Erfolge zählen. Damals mit der Gilde mehrere Male erfolglos angegangen, nur um ihn dann später mit alten Bekannten zulegen. Darunter eine sehr gute Freundin mit der ich früher immer zusammen getankt hatte.
Naja wir haben den Erfolg dann alle bekommen und es war n tolles Gefühl, vorallem der alten Zeiten wegen.

Ein ähnliches Gefühl hatte ich damals als ich zum ersten Mal durch das Dunkle Portal gegangen bin und das nächste Mal werd ich es bei Deathwing haben ^^


----------



## Lòbrego (2. November 2010)

Glückwunsch auch von mir 
Bei uns hat es letzte Woche auch endlich geklappt. 
Hier mal ein kleiner post von unserem Gildenchef  
Mein Link

Für uns war es auch etwas besonderes den LK endlich mal zu legen, vor allem gemeinsam als (kleine casual) Gilde.


----------



## Freakypriest (2. November 2010)

GZ

Aber gerade Titel kann man doch gut tragen wenn man was erreicht hat das sehe ich nicht gerade als protzen an. Ich selber trage auch immer den Titel Licht des Morgens und bin stolz drauf.

Mich stören eher die Leute die mit ihrem ach so dollen EQ in Dalaran offensichtlich rumstehen, am besten noch auf einem reisigen Mount damit man nicht übersehen wird. Das ist für mich sinnloses protzen.


----------



## SystemLordAnubis (2. November 2010)

Zumal es sicher eine psychologische Frage wäre ob man wirklich STOLZ darauf sein soll, jemanden umgebracht zu haben und sich als Königsmörder zu bezeichnen, als Mörder - unglücklich gewählter Titelname - hätt ich ihn würd ich ihn nicht Tragen 

Da mag ich Wächter des Cenarius eher


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Alles geschmackssache.

Ich habe lange drauf hingearbeitet, also trag ich den Titel auch.
Wer freiwillig Critter erschlägt darf auch mit nem Mörder-Titel durch die Gegend rennen ^^


----------



## Rolandos (2. November 2010)

LK kill, hmm, was ist da so besonderes dran. Der ist auch nur ein Haufen bunter Pixel. Gänsehaut, Freudentaumel LOL.

Ok, ein wenig befriedigt fühlt man sich schon, das ist aber schon alles. Wenn man dann aber an die nutzlos verplemperte Zeit denkt, bekommt man eher ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Einen Freudentaumel könnte ich mir eher vorstellen, wenn ein Hartz 4 Empfänger, endlich, nach langer Suche, einen gut bezahlten Job findet. 
Eine Gänsehaut, tja wenn man friert, oder knapp einem Unfall oder ähnlichem entgeht.


----------



## Freakypriest (2. November 2010)

Schon klar, im grunde ist es jedem selbst überlassen.
Aber nur drauf verzichten weil man daran denkt, was andere denken halte ich für schwachsinn. 

Edit: Für mich war es seit Langen wieder ein richtig schöner kill als er zum erstan mal lag. Nur Ragnaross hat mir damals besser gefallen.


----------



## Jarel (2. November 2010)

Als ich (gestern!!) den LK das erste mal gelegt habe, da ging es mir ähnlich wie Dir:

Lange unterwegs gewesen, aber weil ich nur einen Raidtag habe kamen wir fast nie zum LK, vor allem weil dann oft bei der geplanten Fortsetzung entweder Heiler oder Tanks fehlten oÄ. Deswegen war ich furchtbar aufgeregt als wir letzte Woche alle Bosse gelegt haben (ausnahmsweise keine Heroics, weil wir schnell durch wollten) und so haben wir diese Woche unsere vollen drei Stunden für den Lichking gehabt.

Einmal hatten wir ihn schon gesehen, aber nach zwei Versuchen gehen müssen (23:00h hören wir auf, müssen ja alle arbeiten gehen und so). Dieses mal waren wir sicher dass wir es schaffen.

Ich hatte ein bisschen Angst weil ich der einzige im Raid war, der Krankheiten entfernen kann, und voll an die neue Spielweise des Heilpalas gewöhnt habe ich mich auch noch nicht. Aber viel geübt, Addon vorkonfiguriert damit ich auch ja nichts falsch mache, und los gings.

Da alle außer mir und noch einem anderen Twinks waren, lief die Taktik recht glatt, es wusste jeder was zu tun ist. Trotzdem brauchten wir acht Versuche, wovon allein vier daher kamen dass die dämlichen Valkyr immer dort fliegen wollten wo die schwarze Suppe war. Oder gleichzeitig mit derselben kamen. Irgendwie Pech halt.

Besonders stolz bin ich darauf dass ich nie die Krankheit vergessen habe, und meine Heilung mehrfach gerade noch rechtzeitig jemandem das Leben retten konnte. Aufs Recount hab ich nicht geschaut, die Zahlen waren mir total egal, Hauptsache es läuft.

Die leichte Wehmut habe ich auch gespürt, da sich der Raid wohl bei Cata auflösen wird. Bis dahin wollen wir noch paar HCs machen (wir haben außer Rat, Sindra, Prof und LK schon alles down im heroischen Modus) und ein paar Erfolge holen, aber dann wars das. Die anderen werden wohl ihre Mains spielen, ihre Main-Stammraids machen, also wird das ganze wohl so enden. Ich behalte es aber in guter Erinnerung.

Es war das erste mal dass ich einen Content-Endboss während dem dafür vorgesehenen Stand des Spiel erledigt habe, Illidan hatte ich erst mit 80 gelegt und auch die Classic-Endbosse hatte ich erst später gesehen. Da ich ein "Casual" bin hatte ich mir vorgenommen, wenigstens einmal ICC von innen zu sehen, das war mein Ziel. Ich habe es übertroffen und freue mich darüber.

Den Titel "Königsmörder" einblenden will ich jedoch auch nicht. Ich habe schönere. Chefkoch und Meister der Lehren sind mir persönlich lieber. Klingen einfach besser.

Danke fürs lesen, bis zum nächsten mal!



Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Bluebarcode (2. November 2010)

So ging es mir als ich Algalon zum ersten mal gelegt hatte. VOR PDK......das war echt heftig....da sind wir rumgewhiped woche um woche....immer unter zeitdruck, und endlich ging er down. Da muss ich sagen - da bin ich schon mit dem astralwandler titel rumgerannt, denn das hatte damals kaum einer =)


----------



## SeToY (2. November 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Sprich Dich ruhig aus oder ist Dir nicht mehr eingefallen als das? Die Stellen, die Du zitierst, sind jedenfalls weit interessanter als Dein verschlucktes Räuspern...



Mir ist noch viel mehr eingefallen, sei dir darum mal nicht besorgt 

Ich finde es nur krass, wie Leute über eine "Gefühlspalette" sprechen können, und so derart auf ein Computer*spiel* abgehen können...


----------



## NarYethz (2. November 2010)

auch ein gz von meiner seite ^-^
mein erster (und leider auch einziger) LK-Kill sah ungefähr so aus.
Phase 1 verläuft reibungslos.. dann wechsel zu phase zwei: der 2nd Tank hat lagg und steht noch auf dem Eis, als es wegbricht. Die ersten Gemüter verfallen nach mehreren Tries schon wieder ins melancholische.. - oh man - hör ich manche schon sagen. der MT beruhigt die masse und spricht ein machtwort: weiter jetzt, konzentration!

Alles klar, reinhängen, Bursche.

Der MT (Dudu) hat dann die restlichen beiden Phasen solo durchgetankt und unsere stammgrp war froh, endlich diese Frostbeule im Dreck liegen zu sehen.
... abgesehen vom 2nd Tank... der hatte nicht damit gerechnet und den Geist freigegeben... Man hat ihm den Frust die nachfolgenden 2 Wochen angemerkt.. er war kaum online^^


naja.. ich wollte zu dem zeitpunkt eigentlich aufhören und hab nur nach 2-3 wochen raid/wowpause in der ehem. stammgrp ausgeholfen. nach dem kill hab ich wieder lust gehabt, weiter zu zocken. wir haben dann versucht noch die drachen achievments zu holen.. abgesehen von prof., rat und sindra HC und dem achievment von sindra und lk hätte das auch geklappt, aber wie soll mans machen, wenn jede woche 1-2 neue DDs dabei sind, die einem aber immer nach dem raid froh erzählen "lad mich ein, nächste woche, gleiche zeit, bin dabei" (BLA BLA BLA)

es is frustrierend, wie viele spieler auf pünktlichkeit und ehrlichkeit pfeifen..
nunja, die stammgrp hat sich aufgelöst und für mich ist deswegen auch seit rund 2 monaten auch nur noch: wait 4 cataclysm.. ach moment, shice, abi -.-	angesagt

gruß


----------



## Genestias (2. November 2010)

Also meine freude war etwas bescheiden, der Kampf war super und hat spass gemacht,
war aber sehr überrascht, dass er schon im nach ca. 30 Minuten im 4 try lag, das war glaub ich vor knapp 5 Monaten,
da war glaub ich der 15% oder 20% aktiv. (ich hoffe wir reden vom 10er)


----------



## Bighorn (2. November 2010)

GZ zum LK kill.

War auch glücklich als der Bursche dann endlich im 10er die Grätsche gemacht hat, dachte es wird nie was mit der Gruppe.

Mich hat es schon angekäst das ich seinerzeit Wochen und Monate nach Ulduar gehopft bin und Yogi nie hab sterben sehen weil die Gilde nach dem ersten Kill keine Lust mehr hatte.





ERAsor07 schrieb:


> nur so ne frage nebenbei? wen genau interessiert dein elend... jeder der den titel wollte, hat sich das vor monaten erfüllt........



... und sei es nur weil man sich bei einer Gilde eingekauft hat.

Es gibt genug Raidgruppen die den LK nicht umgeboxt bekommen und nicht jeder hat gleich mit Öffnung von ICC das raiden begonnen.

Mir stellen sich die Haare auf wenn ich in Dala 232/245er Equipte mit dem 25er Titel rum springen sehe. Vor allem wenn man weiß das man sich den Titel bei uns für 50k Gold kaufen kann.
Ist ja nichts dran sich mal eben vor dem Thron lang zu machen und den Kampf von 24 erfahrenen für sich machen zu lassen.

Dann lieber jemanden der sich jetzt noch drüber freuen kann.


----------



## Virikas (2. November 2010)

Der erste Kill war ähnlich Klasse wie die Nax Classic Kills damals (auch wenn ich Nax damals nie ganz clear hatte).
Wir hatten zuvor 3 IDs lang an Sindra rumgewhiped (ohne Buff) und Sindra dann im 48. Try gelegt. LK war vergleichsweise einfacher und lag im 10. oder 11. Versuch (mit 5% Buff -.-). Die Stimmung war super, das Freikommen und Zerschlagen von Frostgram klasse und ganz zum Schluss beim Video waren alle ruhig 
War ein tolles Gefühl. Den Stab dann noch mitzunehmen war nur nen kleiner Bonus..

Danach gabs dann noch ne Polonaise einmal quer durch Dala  Titel hab ich mittlerweile nicht mehr eingeblendet, weil ich Sternenrufer immer noch schöner finde.
Mittlerweile ist der Kill mit unserer Stammgruppe oder mit der Twinkgruppe auch (leider) keine Besonderheit mehr, sondern etwas was wöchentlich zum Punktefarmen erledigt wird.


----------



## NarYethz (2. November 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Mir ist noch viel mehr eingefallen, sei dir darum mal nicht besorgt
> 
> Ich finde es nur krass, wie Leute über eine "Gefühlspalette" sprechen können, und so derart auf ein Computer*spiel* abgehen können...



was machst du denn dann eigentlich hier?
du magst es nich, wenn leuten beim zocken gänsehaut über den rücken läuft?
warum klickst du den threat nich nach 5 zeilen einfach weg? oh nein moment, der Post-Zähler rattert ja.. waow, na das hat dich bestimmt glücklich gemacht..

ne andere frage: hattest du schon mal gänsehaut bei nem film? shock momente? gefühle?	ja? wo liegt der unterschied zu nem game, abgesehen davon, dass du beim film zu 100% zuschaust...

omfg, geh bitte einfach^^


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2010)

Es ist nur ein Computerspiel? Recht haste, aber es ist eben auch mein Hobby. Und solche Erfolge sind einfach vergleichbar mit einem Stadt bzw. Kreismeistertitel in einem Einzelsport (Tennis oder ähnliches). So eine Siegerehrung geht dir wahrscheinlich auch am Allerwertesten vorbei?


----------



## SeToY (2. November 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> was machst du denn dann eigentlich hier?
> du magst es nich, wenn leuten beim zocken gänsehaut über den rücken läuft?
> warum klickst du den threat nich nach 5 zeilen einfach weg? oh nein moment, der Post-Zähler rattert ja.. waow, na das hat dich bestimmt glücklich gemacht..
> 
> ...



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich es "nicht mag". Damit habe ich ausgedrückt, dass ich es albern finde 

Und Bedrohung wegklicken? Wie?

Ein Forum lebt von der Teilnahme der User an bestimmten Threa*d*s - seien sie negativ oder positiv.
Solltest du nur positive Antworten und Lobhudeleien erwarten, ist ein Forum der falsche Ort.

Nebenbei geht mir der Postcount am Arsch vorbei, 64 Posts in 2 Jahren sagen da genug aus 



Aranamun schrieb:


> Und solche Erfolge sind einfach vergleichbar mit einem Stadt bzw. Kreismeistertitel in einem Einzelsport (Tennis oder ähnliches).



Nein, sind sie nicht. Bei einem Kreismeistertitel hast du etwas im Leben erreicht. Ist es bei dir etwa auch so mit einem Erfolg in WoW? Das du denkst, du wärst in deinem Leben nun weiter?


----------



## RedShirt (2. November 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Mir stellen sich die Haare auf wenn ich in Dala 232/245er Equipte mit dem 25er Titel rum springen sehe. Vor allem wenn man weiß das man sich den Titel bei uns für 50k Gold kaufen kann.
> Ist ja nichts dran sich mal eben vor dem Thron lang zu machen und den Kampf von 24 erfahrenen für sich machen zu lassen.



Es geht auch mit einigen weniger, dank des dmg-boosts vom 4.0.1 Patch.

Glaub 22 waren wir beim letzten Mal. Also 3 Mann kannst durchschleifen ohne größere Probleme.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2010)

Nein, es ist nicht anders. In 10 Jahren erwähnst du den Kreismeistertitel wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr, bzw. schwelgst dabei nur noch in Erinnerungen, wie es eben auch bei WoW der Fall sein wird.

Oder trägst du etwa in deinen Lebenslauf später mal ein, das du perfekt für einen Job bist, weil du ja mal Kreismeister warst?

Auch in einer Autobiographie führt schlussendlich kein Weg an WoW vorbei, wenn man denn ehrlich ist.


----------



## Bighorn (2. November 2010)

Schon klar!

Geht mir dabei eher um die Freude den LK in Eigenarbeit gelegt zu haben anstat als LK-Touri dort gewesen zu sein


----------



## Tontaube (2. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Nach 2 Stunden weiteren Versuchen (rund 10 Wipes) merkte man langsam, wie immer mehr passte.
> 
> Endlich kam der so lang erwartete Bildschirm mit den Erfolgen und einem toten Arthas vor meinen Füßen.
> 
> ...




So ähnlich lief es bei mir ca. 4 Monate nach dem WotLK Release bei Malygos ab. 
Ich war mit einer Randomgruppe dort und wir waren 6 Stunden damit beschäftigt den Sausack zu verhauen. 
Die Stimmung war dann im TS dementsprechend toll, als er dann endlich lag.
Das war dann aber auch damals für meinen Dk das vorläufige Ende. Mit Malygos kam der "Held der eisigen Weiten" und mein Ritterlein wurde erstmal stillgelegt.


----------



## Fremder123 (2. November 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Mir ist noch viel mehr eingefallen, sei dir darum mal nicht besorgt
> 
> Ich finde es nur krass, wie Leute über eine "Gefühlspalette" sprechen können, und so derart auf ein Computer*spiel* abgehen können...


Richtig, es ist nur ein Spiel, sprich ein nichtsbedeutender Pixelhaufen. Aber sag doch mal: Über was freust DU Dich denn? Nach Deiner Definition müsste der Großteil der weltlichen Geschehnisse emotionslos und ohne jede Regung (oder gar verächtlich abwertend) hingenommen werden. "Ein Land wird Fußball-Weltmeister und die Menschen jubeln die ganze Nacht darüber? Solche Spinner, ist doch nur ein blödes Spiel, wo 22 mehr oder weniger erwachsene Männer einer Lederkugel hinterherrennen." "Ein Briefmarkensammler freut sich über die Marke, die er schon seit Jahren sucht und endlich auf dem Flohmarkt um die Ecke gefunden hat? So ein Depp, das ist doch unbedeutender Scheiß." "Ein WoW-Spieler freut sich über einen erfolgreichen Bosskampf? Echt ein Freak ey, ist doch total sinnlos und für die Geschicke der Welt unbedeutend."

Klar ist das alles sinnlos. Aber sich auch mal über Dinge freuen zu können, die NICHT den Friedensnobelpreis einbringen, nennt man "Emotion" - vielleicht hast Du schon mal davon gehört. Und bezogen auf "unser" Lieblingshobby: Hast Du noch nie getobt, weil Du in Shooter XYZ zum hundersten Mal an der selben Stelle gestorben bist? Noch nie das Gamepad an die Wand geklatscht, weil Lara Croft/ Super Mario/ der Prinz von Persien mal wieder in die Stachelfalle gestolpert ist? Noch nie den Rechner angebrüllt, weil gerade im entscheidenden Moment ein Bluescreen stundenlange Bemühungen zunichte gemacht hat? Dann hast Du was verpasst; ich habe das in den knapp 19 Jahren, die ich jetzt an PC und Konsole zocke, oft getan und mein Tipp: Probiers mal aus und lass Dich ein klein wenig darauf ein. Es sind manchmal die kleinen unbedeutenden Dinge, die dem Alltag ein wenig Würze verleihen. Und ich sage das als vollzeitarbeitender Familienvater - man muss kein klischeehaft arbeitsloser Nerd im Keller sein, um so empfinden zu können.^^


----------



## bullybaer (2. November 2010)

@TE 

Erst mal GZ zum Kingslayer. Ich habe den Titel mittlerweile mit dem 2ten Char und 1 Char davon hat ihn rnd gemacht. Wobei ich auf den rnd gemachten ein klein wenig stolz bin . Mit dem Titel rumlaufen tu ich ebenfalls nicht (mir gefällt der Titel "Kreuzfahrer" so und so viel besser). Einige progressorientierte Spieler werden nun sagen: "schön aber die eigentliches Herausforderung ist für mich der HC Kill" ! Da haben sie für sich gesehen sicher auch recht. 

Ich persönlich würde mich nicht als progressorientierten Spieler bezeichnen, wenngleich ich sagen muss, dass ich Arthas unbeding noch vor Patch 4.0.1 legen wollte. Ich habe das Gefühl endlich einmal ein Addon auch fertig gespielt zu haben. Ich persönlich würde mir noch gerne den Frostwyrm für die 10er ICC ACMs holen, aber das scheitert wohl daran, dass ich in meiner Gilde zu den Stammraidzeiten kein Zeit zum Raiden habe.

Für viele "Casuals" aber ist auch der 10er Kill auf nonhero eine Herausforderung und ein schöner Erfolg. Gerade dann, wenn man nicht unbeding in einer Gilde ist, die raidtechnisch gesehen sehr erfolgreich ist. 

Es ist für mich einfach der "Abschluss" dieser WoW-Erweiterung und der Geschichte die das Addon WotLK erzählt. Die bewegende und letzendlich traurige Geschichte um Arthas, dem gefallenen Prinzen und Lichkönig, Lady Jaina Proudmore oder Lady Sylvanas Windrunner. Die Geschichte, die mich irgendwie am meisten gefesselt und mitgerisssen hat von den vielen Geschichten die WoW erzählt. Das Ende dieser Geschichte wollte ich auch ganz bewußt mit den beiden Chars erleben, mit denen ich es letztendlich auch gemacht habe. Diese beiden Chars aus Classic-Zeiten haben sich einfach schon vor mittlerweile mehr als 5 Jahren WoW immer und immer wieder mit der Geißel auseinandersetzen müssen. Vom Hügel der Klingenhauer, den Pestländern (mit den Quests am Zugwindlager, an Uthers Denkmal und der Kapelle in den östl. Pestländern), von Stratholme und Scholomance über Naxxramas bis letztendlich die lange Reise nach 5 Jahren ihr vorläufiges Ende in ICC gefunden hat


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wie damals angekündigt, würde ich niemals mit dem Titel Königsmörder durch die Gegend laufen und genauso behalte ich es bei. Es ist schön diesen Titel zu besitzen, jedoch will ich nicht damit protzen.





Sag mir bitte WIE du mit Köngismorder protzen willst, wenn jeder Durchschnittliche Spieler mit ebenso einer Gruppe LK 10 Normal killen kann ? es läuft doch eh schon jeder 2te mit Königsmörder rum...




<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> ( Prof, Rat, Sindra, LK ) und die machen wir hoffentlich auch noch ^^




Ich will dich Ja nicht entmutigen, aber Lich King heroisch ist 100mal schwerer als Prof und Sindra zusammen 



Gurengar schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen beim normalen LK-Kill kam da bei mir eher wenig rüber Mag daran liegen das ich das video weggeklickt habe weil ich es unbedingt sehen woltlte , aber erst auf HC . Beim HC Kill des LK´s haben wir dann schon uns richtig im TS gefreut und rumgeschrien. Und da hatte ich auch Gänsehaut und ein ziemlich episches Gefühl.



geht mir auch so es geht nichts über den first Kill Heroisch, sei es 10er oder 25er


----------



## Parasîte1 (2. November 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte WIE du mit Köngismorder protzen willst, wenn jeder Durchschnittliche Spieler mit ebenso einer Gruppe LK 10 Normal killen kann ? es läuft doch eh schon jeder 2te mit Königsmörder rum...


Naja, lieber zu den besseren 50% als zu den schlechteren 50% gehören oder? 

Und @ TE: Gratz und freue mich für dich. Hab den Titel auch schon länger und es ist ein super Gefühl das Spiel geschichtlich durch zu haben vom momentanen Content.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> ...geht mir auch so es geht nichts über den first Kill Heroisch, sei es 10er oder 25er



Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein HC Kill sein oder?!

Jeder First-Kill ist ein gutes Gefühl. Bei den einen Bossen weniger, bei den andren Bossen mehr.


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Mir stellen sich die Haare auf wenn ich in Dala 232/245er Equipte mit dem 25er Titel rum springen sehe. Vor allem wenn man weiß das man sich den Titel bei uns für 50k Gold kaufen kann.
> Ist ja nichts dran sich mal eben vor dem Thron lang zu machen und den Kampf von 24 erfahrenen für sich machen zu lassen.



Ähm 25er Titel? der Titel für Normal Kill ist für 10 und 25er gleich, nur im Heroischen gibt es den Unterschied:  "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs"(10 HC) und "Licht des Morgens" (25 HC).

Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ein 232/245 equipter den 25 heroisch Titel schafft, ohne sich einzukaufen bzw. gezogen zu werden...


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht, auf welchem Server du spielst, aber ich kenne nur recht wenige Königsmörder und ich laufe VIEL in Randomruns rum.

Die großen Raidgilden haben "natürlich" den Königsmörder und die wenigsten haben auch HC Erfolge, aber die Masse sehe ich nicht wirklich.

Es ist nicht umsonst so, das Leute den Königsmörder für EXTREM viel Gold kaufen. Das liegt nicht daran, das jeder 2. den Titel hat.

Die Allermeisten haben es sich wirklich verdient. Der LK ist alles andere als einfach. Es ist bisher immer noch nicht so, das ICC ohne Movement und Skill im allgemeinen möglich ist.


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Es ist nicht umsonst so, das Leute den Königsmörder für EXTREM viel Gold kaufen. Das liegt nicht daran, das jeder 2. den Titel hat.
> 
> Die Allermeisten haben es sich wirklich verdient. Der LK ist alles andere als einfach. Es ist bisher immer noch nicht so, das ICC ohne Movement und Skill im allgemeinen möglich ist.




Also ich hab vor unserem ersten Heroisch Kill den Königsmörder ausgeblendet, weil bei uns (Dun Morogh) einfach so viele mit dem Titel rumgesprungen sind, dass "Astralwandler" bzw. "Sternenrufer" um einiges seltener war.



<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein HC Kill sein oder?!
> 
> Jeder First-Kill ist ein gutes Gefühl. Bei den einen Bossen weniger, bei den andren Bossen mehr.



Es ist aber ein SEEEHR großer Unterschied, ob du jetzt 10-20 Versuche oder 500 Versuche an einen Boss hattest!


----------



## Bighorn (2. November 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Ähm 25er Titel? der Titel für Normal Kill ist für 10 und 25er gleich, nur im Heroischen gibt es den Unterschied: "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs"(10 HC) und "Licht des Morgens" (25 HC).
> 
> Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass ein 232/245 equipter den 25 heroisch Titel schafft, ohne sich einzukaufen bzw. gezogen zu werden...



Lesen, verstehn dann schreiben!
Siehe da, es steht dort das man sich den Titel bei uns für 50k kaufen kann.

edit:
Welcher von beiden Titel es war ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Gekauft ist gekauft!


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Es ist aber ein SEEEHR großer Unterschied, ob du jetzt 10-20 Versuche oder 500 Versuche an einen Boss hattest!




Right!

Das streite ich auch nicht ab. Dennoch ist First Kill immer ein "schönes" Gefühl. Jedenfalls für mich 

Mimiron HC hat mich genauso gefreut wie Sindra NHC ^^


----------



## Mollari (2. November 2010)

Ich kann Dich gut verstehen. Das sind doch schließlich auch die Momente auf die man langsam hinarbeitet und die im Gedächtnis bleiben. 
Ebenso wie bei Illidan werde ich auch meinen ersten LK Kill nicht vergessen, das war in einem 10er. Im 25er waren wir dann ein paar Wochen später dran, aber es war nochmal ein tolles Gefühl da ich die Koordination im 25er für schwieriger halte. 

Storytechnisch ist WotLK für mich abgehakt und ich freue mich auf neue Herausforderungen. Ich habe selbst nicht den Anspruch an mich, jeden Boss auch heroisch gelegt zu haben. Das sollen Leute machen die es können, denen sei es gegönnt.


----------



## Jinthalor (2. November 2010)

Das Gefühl den LK im 10er Zu legen war einfach episch.

Ich erinnere mich wie wir damals 3 Tage die Woche 4 Stunden an ihm rum wipten. Steckten Rückschläge und ein paar Ärgerliche 14% Wipes ein.Als der LK im 10er fiel war das einer der besten Momenten in WotLK für mich. Wir freuten uns gemeinsam das wir die Geschichte zu Ende gebracht hatten.

Es war einfach einmalig das Gefühl zumal man damals nur 6/12 NH Rnd legete

Gruß Jin


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Lesen, verstehn dann schreiben!
> Siehe da, es steht dort das man sich den Titel bei uns für 50k kaufen kann.
> 
> edit:
> Welcher von beiden Titel es war ist mir eigentlich wurscht. Gekauft ist gekauft!




1. 25er Titel bedeutet eigentlich Heroisch Kill..

2. so wie du es geschrieben hast, kann man es auch so verstehen, dass die 232/245er den Kill selbst bekommen haben während man bei euch den selben Titel für 50k g kaufen kann...Und du diesen Missstand schrecklich empfindest


Was mich trotzdem interessiert: Kaufen die den 25 HC oder 25 Normal Kill ?  50K für normal wäre ja ziemlich abnormal


----------



## bullybaer (2. November 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> geht mir auch so es geht nichts über den first Kill Heroisch, sei es 10er oder 25er



Für die einen ist es so und für die anderen ist eben auch schon der 10er Kill auf normalem Schwierigkeitsgrad ein schöner Erfolg über den man sich freuen darf. Für dich vieleicht nicht aber das solltest du doch jedem für sich selbst beurteilen lassen. Und vor allem spielts doch auch eine entscheidende Rolle ob jemand progressorientiert ist oder nicht und mit einer entsprechenden Gilde unterwegs ist. 

Spieler wie ich, die einen Arthas Kill auf nonhero mit einer komplett vom Server zusammengewürfelten Rnd-Gruppe gemacht haben können sich auch darüber sehr freuen. Auch da haben sich die Leute im TS riesig gefreut, die das ACM noch nicht hatten.  

Kaufen würde ich mir allerdings einen Titel ingame für Gold niemals, man sieht ja so oder so ob sich jemand von einer Progressgilde hat ziehen lassen, sollte man damit protzen wollen


----------



## Vadesh (2. November 2010)

Ich will behaupten, seitdem der Icc-Buff auf 30% hochgestackt ist, kann man mit dem Kingslayer nicht mehr protzen, nichtmal ansatzweise von daher trage ich meinen schon. Ich hab mich beim ersten LK-Kill auch gefreut, allerdings wipen wir nun seit knapp einem Monat an der Hero-Variante (10er)und ich denke, wenn der fällt weine ich wirklich


----------



## DerBogo (2. November 2010)

Für normal wäre lachhaft, da 25er normal und 10er normal ja den gleichen titel haben, aber für "das Licht des Morgens" 50k, das wäre ein schnäppchen


----------



## Bobtronic2 (2. November 2010)

Nach Wochenlangen gewipe war es im 25er am 28.03.2010 soweit und er lag im dreck.Danach war Feierabend mit wow weil es wichtigeres gab als den ganzen Blödsinn in Hc zumachen^^.
Aber ich kann mit Stolz behaupten das ich den glaube ich mit dem 5% buff gelegt habe^^ im 10er habe ich ihn nicht.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Nera%27thor&cn=Unholybob


----------



## Freakypriest (2. November 2010)

Also das 232/245er den Titel haben ist bei uns keine seltenheit. Klar zum Teil gekauft aber die meisten Stammen aus Twink Raids, wenn die Taktiken etc klar sind und alle es clear kennen, mit dem Main char ist es mit Twinks kein Problem den Titel zu erreichen. (Normal kill)

Ich selbst habe auch schon Randoms mit 245equip in Twinkruns mitgenommen die sich den Titel einheimsen durften.
Dann wird allerdings Bossverständniss vorraus gesetzt, bzw. die bemühung alles richtig zu machen. Denn bevor ich wen mit schleife der sein eigenes ding dreht kann man es lieber zu 9. machen.


----------



## Rolandos (2. November 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich es "nicht mag". Damit habe ich ausgedrückt, dass ich es albern finde
> 
> Und Bedrohung wegklicken? Wie?
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir voll zustimmen.




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Richtig, es ist nur ein Spiel, sprich ein nichtsbedeutender Pixelhaufen. Aber sag doch mal: Über was freust DU Dich denn? Nach Deiner Definition müsste der Großteil der weltlichen Geschehnisse emotionslos und ohne jede Regung (oder gar verächtlich abwertend) hingenommen werden. "Ein Land wird Fußball-Weltmeister und die Menschen jubeln die ganze Nacht darüber? Solche Spinner, ist doch nur ein blödes Spiel, wo 22 mehr oder weniger erwachsene Männer einer Lederkugel hinterherrennen." "Ein Briefmarkensammler freut sich über die Marke, die er schon seit Jahren sucht und endlich auf dem Flohmarkt um die Ecke gefunden hat? So ein Depp, das ist doch unbedeutender Scheiß." "Ein WoW-Spieler freut sich über einen erfolgreichen Bosskampf? Echt ein Freak ey, ist doch total sinnlos und für die Geschicke der Welt unbedeutend."
> 
> Klar ist das alles sinnlos. Aber sich auch mal über Dinge freuen zu können, die NICHT den Friedensnobelpreis einbringen, nennt man "Emotion" - vielleicht hast Du schon mal davon gehört. Und bezogen auf "unser" Lieblingshobby: Hast Du noch nie getobt, weil Du in Shooter XYZ zum hundersten Mal an der selben Stelle gestorben bist? Noch nie das Gamepad an die Wand geklatscht, weil Lara Croft/ Super Mario/ der Prinz von Persien mal wieder in die Stachelfalle gestolpert ist? Noch nie den Rechner angebrüllt, weil gerade im entscheidenden Moment ein Bluescreen stundenlange Bemühungen zunichte gemacht hat? Dann hast Du was verpasst; ich habe das in den knapp 19 Jahren, die ich jetzt an PC und Konsole zocke, oft getan und mein Tipp: Probiers mal aus und lass Dich ein klein wenig darauf ein. Es sind manchmal die kleinen unbedeutenden Dinge, die dem Alltag ein wenig Würze verleihen. Und ich sage das als vollzeitarbeitender Familienvater - man muss kein klischeehaft arbeitsloser Nerd im Keller sein, um so empfinden zu können.^^




Es ist immer das Selbe, die Realität wird mit einer Fantasiegeschichte durcheinander gewirbelt. Das Zeugt von Realitästverlust, sich flüchten in ein Märchen.

Ein Bosskampf in WOW, hat absolut nichts mit einem Fußballweltmeisterschaftskampf zu tun. 
Ein Boss in WOW ist irgendwann platt, und wenn Blizz ihn nervt oder bessere Ausrüstung verteilt, man kann einfach nicht verlieren. 
Der Boss ist eine Variable im Computerprogramm die man jederzeit verändern kann. OH, der Boss ist aber schnell platt, Spieldesigner sagt, OK dann dreifache Lebenspunkte.
Der Spieler ist aber schlapp, gut dann geben wir dem mehr Kraftpunkte.


Fußballweltmeister wird nicht jeder, bzw nur alle vier Jahre. Und es hängen menschliche Schicksale dran, Trainer, Fans, Vereine, Familie, Geld, Ansehen, Macht.
Menschen einer Fußballmannschaft kann man nicht so einfach manipulieren wie bei WOW die Spieleravatare. Dem können wir nicht mehr Intelligenz geben, dem anderen mehr Geschicklichkeit.
Wenn eine Mannschaft dann Weltmeister ist haben alle etwas geleistet, körperlich, seelisch und geistig.

Auf den zweiten Absatz kann ich z.B. mit einem klaren "NEIN" antworten. Warum sollte ich toben weil es in einem bunten Pixelspiel, die pixel nicht richtig treffe. Neu Laden nächster versuch, neue Gruppe nächster Versuch, neu starten nächster Versuch. Nach ein paar Stunden ist das dann auch erledigt.

PS: Auch ich bin Familienvater und spiele seit es Spiele auf Computern gibt. Und ich sehe es immer noch als Spiele an.


----------



## Bighorn (2. November 2010)

Abnormal, kommt wohl auf die Definition an.
Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf - sagt man.
Schau dir die Preise für Urtümliches Satonit an. Es gab Zeiten da hat man dafür bis zu 7k Gold/Saronit hin gelegt. Das ist auch abnormal.

Es sind bei uns auch schon 100k Gold für einen Wappenrock geboten worden, soll es angeblich als Loot beim LK geben. 

Zu den 50k. 
Das "Angebot" ist schon einige Zeit her, ca 2 Monate, von daher tippe ich mal das es der Normale LK-Kill ist.
Mir wäre nicht bekannt, das sich zu der Zeit eine Gilde einen garantierten Kill im HM auf die Fahne schreiben konnte. Schon garnicht mit nem 232/245er Equipten im Schlepp.


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

DerBogo schrieb:


> Für normal wäre lachhaft, da 25er normal und 10er normal ja den gleichen titel haben, aber für "das Licht des Morgens" 50k, das wäre ein schnäppchen



das meine ich ja ^^ vorallem wenn man das hier sieht: *Link entfernt* (Licht des Morgens für 250 &#8364; und so !)


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Eyatrian entfern den Link lieber ^^ 

Sonst kommt Zam mit dem Hammer 

Goldseller-Links sind verboten ^^


----------



## Bighorn (2. November 2010)

Böser Link!!!


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> . Schon garnicht mit nem 232/245er Equipten im Schlepp.





Selbst jetzt wird jede Gilde, die den 25 HM Kill verkauft den Spieler am Anfang verrecken lassen, da beim Lk Heroisch einfach JEDER Fehler mit einem Wipe bestraft wird !


----------



## bullybaer (2. November 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir voll zustimmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sag mal, schaust du Dir im Fernsehen z.B. Spielfilme an? Wenn ja, hockst du da auch völlig emotionslos vor der Glotze? Ist doch auch normal, wenn jemand bei einer erzählten oder nachgespielten Geschichte irgendwelche Emotionen empfindet. Sonst würden sich ja auch Bücher darüber überhaupt nicht verkaufen. Ob das nun eine Film oder eine Geschichten in einem Computerspiel ist, auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist. Wäre ja auch ein Aspekt sich über einen Arthas Kill zu freuen. . Sowas hat doch mit Realitätsverlust nicht unbedingt was zu tun, solange es keine krankhaften Ausmaße annimmt, sondern ist für viele Menschen völlig normal. 

Natürlich kann man das auch rein sachlich sehen und alles auf einen Pixelhaufen reduzieren. Auch normal


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

Ich stell mir dabei immer die Frage:  WIESO spielt ihr WoW, wenn ihr dabei keine Emotionen habt, wie Freude oder so ? wäre ja ziemlich sinnlos bei einem Spiel, das ja nur des Spaßes wegen gespielt wird.


----------



## Ajune (2. November 2010)

Leute, die denken das es völlig überzogen ist, sich über etwas in einer virtuellen Welt zu freuen. Haben sich vermutlich nicht sonderlich viel von ihrer Fantasie bewahrt. Immerhin sind Bücher, Geschichten, Filme, Hörbücher und eben auch Spiele dazu da. Um dem Menschen eine Möglichkeit zu bieten seiner Fantasie freien Lauf zulassen und das gehört für mich zum Menschsein dazu. Große Philosophen der Weltgeschichte waren vllt auch nur Tagträumer und Sie haben Geschichten erschaffen für die sich auch heute noch Menschen begeistern können.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. November 2010)

Beim Ersten Mal Arthas Kill ...

Ja was fühlte Ich da.. Nachdem Ich BC bis auf Lady Vashj, T4 Content Maggi Gruul keinen wirklichen Endbosskill verzeichnen konnte und jeder gleich zu Arthas sprang um den Loot anzugucken .. Freute ich mich "Endlich hab ich mal den Content clear" und genoss das Video. (Die HMs zähle Ich persönlich nicht als Content) 


Mittlerweile klicke Ich bei Arthaskill das Video jetzt auch direkt weg da dieses geniale Gefühl beim Firstkill nicht mehr da ist


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Wenn man es aber nur Sachlich bezieht, und meiner Meinung nach dann keinen Spaß am Spiel hat, wieso spielt man es dann ?!

Spaß = Emotion ^^
Emotion &#8800;Vernünftig da nur Pixelhaufen

Also Spaß ist nicht vernünftig Oô

Oder fasse ich das was falsch auf?!


----------



## Krantoss (2. November 2010)

Oh mann... Wenn ich an Emotionen denke, kommen ganz alte Gefühle aus meiner 15 jährigen Gamer Zeit wieder hoch z.B. Mafia 1+2 das Ende, Final Fantasy 9 wo Zidane all seinen Mut packt und sich alleine durch Massen von Gegnern schlägt. Und das sind nur sehr wenige Beispiele. 

Theoretisch müssten (ich weiß ist sehr weit hergeholt) Leute die keine Emotionen in Spielen, Filmen und Büchern und co. empfinden auch bei Nachrichten abgestumpft sein oder? Ich denke jetzt Mal an den 11. Sept. 
Hier hat man ja auch nur zugeschaut und nichts von mitbekommen außer das was Peter Klöppel einem erzählt hat.

Naja meine Meinung und ich freu mich über jede Emotion in einem Computerspiel sei es positiv oder negativ (danke Ninja Gaiden, du hast mir 2 Pads gekostet xD )


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Wenn man es aber nur Sachlich bezieht, und meiner Meinung nach dann keinen Spaß am Spiel hat, wieso spielt man es dann ?!
> 
> Spaß = Emotion ^^
> Emotion &#8800;Vernünftig da nur Pixelhaufen
> ...



Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Krantoss schrieb:


> Oh mann... Wenn ich an Emotionen denke, kommen ganz alte Gefühle aus meiner 15 jährigen Gamer Zeit wieder hoch z.B. Mafia 1+2 das Ende, Final Fantasy 9 wo Zidane all seinen Mut packt und sich alleine durch Massen von Gegnern schlägt. Und das sind nur sehr wenige Beispiele.
> 
> Theoretisch müssten (ich weiß ist sehr weit hergeholt) Leute die keine Emotionen in Spielen, Filmen und Büchern und co. empfinden auch bei Nachrichten abgestumpft sein oder? Ich denke jetzt Mal an den 11. Sept.
> Hier hat man ja auch nur zugeschaut und nichts von mitbekommen außer das was Peter Klöppel einem erzählt hat.
> ...



Bisher hat mich nur mein Alkoholgenuß am PC 2 Tastaturen gekostet. Seitdem ich die G15 habe passe ich aber höllisch auf.

Ist schon ekelig Baylies aus der Tastatur zu kratzen. Hat aber nicht mehr geholfen


----------



## Snek2009 (2. November 2010)

gott seit ihr alle süchtig ;D


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

Snek2009 schrieb:


> gott seit ihr alle süchtig ;D



Und jetzt ?


----------



## Krantoss (2. November 2010)

<<NôGô>> schrieb:


> Bisher hat mich nur mein Alkoholgenuß am PC 2 Tastaturen gekostet. Seitdem ich die G15 habe passe ich aber höllisch auf.
> 
> Ist schon ekelig Baylies aus der Tastatur zu kratzen. Hat aber nicht mehr geholfen




Hehe  Meistens war es bei Ninja Gaiden so, das später einige Tasten nicht mehr funzten.   
Man kann auch sagen:,, Zu HART gezockt" ^^


----------



## Naldina (2. November 2010)

Für mich war der LK nichts wert im Gegensatz zu Ragnaros oder Illidan, weil für mich diese ganzen verschiedenen Modi nur PseudoContent sind. Ja ich hab ihn nur im 10 er normal down gemacht, dafür aber auch nur einen abend gebraucht. Danach hab ich das Spiel wieder bis zumnächsten Addon ruhen lassen.

Wo man bei Ragnaros noch durchs Zimmer gesprungen ist war bei bei Arthas nur ein müdes "Aha wie episch". Naja dsa Cinematic danach war trotzdem geil.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Krantoss schrieb:


> Hehe  Meistens war es bei Ninja Gaiden so, das später einige Tasten nicht mehr funzten.
> Man kann auch sagen:,, Zu HART gezockt" ^^




Hab grad mal ein Topic für solche "Unfälle" erstellt.

Einfach mal reinschauen und Erfahrungen posten


----------



## Jarel (2. November 2010)

Ja, mit Wing Commander 1 nen Joystick abgebrochen und mit Commander Keen 4 ein Gamepad vernichtet. In Diablo 1 ne Maus kaputtgeklickt und ein abgerissenes Headsetkabel beim aufspringen und Jubeln über das Töten von Kangaxx in Baldurs Gate 2.....  Ich kenne das auch aus meiner doch schon längeren Gamerkarriere (die 20 Jahre sind bei mir auch schon voll).
Natürlich schreit man mal den Monitor an wenn einfach nichts klappt, und natürlich freut man sich wenn man was im Spiel erreicht. Warum denn nicht?


Wenn ich beim Spielen nichts mehr empfinde dann lege ich das Spiel weg. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mal ein Jahr nicht WoW gespielt habe (um die Ulduar-Zeit rum), einfach weil ich keinen Spaß mer dran hatte. Wenn etwas keinen Spaß macht spiele ich es nicht. Wenn ich arbeiten will fahre ich ins Büro.

Aber ich fühle mich gerne in die Geschichte ein, Immersion ist mir wichtig. Ich habe den Meister der Lehren gemacht und alle Texte gelesen. Das war ein schönes Erlebnis, denn da gibt es durchaus Perlen dabei, in einem anderen Thread wurde z.B. die ergreifende Story um Pamela Rotpfad erwähnt.

Es ist meiner Meinung nach nicht verkehrt beim spielen etwas zu empfinden, dafür ist das Spiel da.



Gruß
Jarel


----------



## Numbe (2. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie war euer erster LK-Kill?



Er hat meinen Dolch gedroppt. Damals hab ich mich drüber gefreut.

Jubelschreie gabs eigentlich nicht.- Ich bin schon seit Tbc in der Gilde und die ganze Wotlk-kills, ob nun hero oder nicht, wurden bei uns nie wirklich bejubelt.
Ist und war für uns einfach nicht vergleichbar wie zB das erste mal Kael'thas, oder Illidan. Und so.


----------



## Bandit 1 (2. November 2010)

Ich finde solche Firstkills immer wieder geil.

Damals bei Ragnaros in MC das Gebrüll im TS. Hammer

Hier beim Lichkönig war es ähnlich. Alleine schon wegen der Storyline und dem
eingebauten Rollenspielpart im Kampf. 
Dann das Fenster - ein NPC will mich wiedererwecken ? Cool

Für mich einer der besten Kämpfe im Spiel und die Gänsehaut war auch dabei. 

Leider kann man das nicht zweimal haben. Aber da ist ja so ein Drache....


----------



## Leuren (2. November 2010)

Glückwunsch zum Kill 

Leider war bei meinem Firstkill das Video verbuggt^^

Und zum Titel:
Ich trage ihn wenn ich noch Randoms suche fürn Raid


----------



## Nocc (2. November 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Mir ist noch viel mehr eingefallen, sei dir darum mal nicht besorgt
> 
> Ich finde es nur krass, wie Leute über eine "Gefühlspalette" sprechen können, und so derart auf ein Computer*spiel* abgehen können...



und bei einem FussballSPIEL verstehst dus dann? weil das "real" ist?... oder wie?
"ähm"... man darf sich doch freuen, auch wenns "nur" n "spiel" ist, wenn du das nicht verstehst, verstehst du auch keinen / keine, die zb 
bei nem romantischen film weinen 
also denk mal drüber nach
so long


----------



## Miranai (2. November 2010)

Jeder hat doch sein eigenes hobby die einen freuen sich beim Fussball spiel seiner bundesliga manschafft / bei seinem verein wo er selber spielt oder beim Spiel ist genau das gleiche man freut sich immer wenn man was erreicht wie zb in wow den content abgeschlossen zu haben das BiS Gear zu haben usw jederh at halt seine eigene freude ...


----------



## olOlOlo (2. November 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> ich war auch heilfrh als ich den hatte...
> ich bin in einer pvp gilde, ergo muss ich mir raidgruppen immer random suchen, was, wie jeder weiß meist weniger erfolgreich endet.
> 
> aber da gab es einen tag, da wurde ich von ein paar leuten mitgenommen, die in der nacht zuvor schon einige tries probiert haben, und übung hatten.
> ...



Jo mit 15K gold für den RL schaff ich des auch


----------



## Mandorallen73 (2. November 2010)

@TE:

Freu dich über den Titel soviel und sooft du möchtest!
Keiner, der den LK (Normal oder HM) gelegt hat, kann sagen das er sich nicht zumindest ein wenig in Hochstimmung befand!
Jeder der etwas anderes behauptet lügt sich selbst in die Tasche.

Und ich weiß nicht warum so manch einer sich berufen fühlt immer wieder zwischen "RL" und "WOW" unterscheiden zu können!?
Heisst das, wenn ich WOW spiele, leide ich an Realitätsverlust und lebe nur im Spiel!?
Ich gehe hier einem Hobby nach, welches Millionen andere auch jeden Tag machen. Sei es nun Sport (Fussball, Turnen, Billard, Schwmmen usw.), Lesen, Philatelie oder sonstwas.

Alles Hobbies! Alle finden statt während man atmet, ergo Lebt! Und im Raid habe ich definitiv mit "realen Menschen" zu tun! Oder sind die Leute auf der anderen Seite des TS, Skype usw. keine Menschen und damit nicht reell?
Einfach mal drüber nachdenken!

Auch ich habe mich damals gefreut als ich das erste mal den LK gelegt habe und freue mich mit jedem meiner Twinks es immer wieder zu tun.

Der Server ist ein recht junger Server und dort rennen noch nicht viele mit dem Titel rum (ich weiß es aus Erfahrung, ist auch mein Server ^^).

Und ich schaue mir heute noch das Video an wenn wir wieder mal einen oder mehrere aus der Gilde die Möglichkeit eröffnet haben den Titel zu erspielen!

Gruß @all


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

Mandorallen73 schrieb:


> @TE:
> 
> ...Ich gehe hier einem Hobby nach, welches Millionen andere auch jeden Tag machen. Sei es nun Sport (Fussball, Turnen, Billard, Schwmmen usw.), Lesen, *Philatelie* oder sonstwas.
> 
> ...



Benutz doch bitte Wörter die die breite, dumme, unter realitätsverlust leidende Mehrheit der WoW-Spieler auch versteht.

/Ironie Off


Du hast völlig recht... 


P.S. für alle dies nicht wissen Philatelie ist die Briefmarkenkunde, also das sammeln von Briefmarken ^^


----------



## Mandorallen73 (2. November 2010)

Entschuldigung!

Falls es noch Nachholbedarf an dem Wort Philatelie gibt:

"Briefmarken sammeln"

Gruß


----------



## Shendria (2. November 2010)

Nocc schrieb:


> bei nem romantischen film weinen
> also denk mal drüber nach
> so long



Wie kann man bei sowas auch nur weinen? 

Ne, im Ernst, ich freu mich darüber das es durchaus noch Spieler gibt, die sich über solche Erfolge wie Arthas ins Unendliche zu schießen, noch freuen können.

Bei mir selber hat sich das leider während WotLk immer mehr aufgehört, beim ersten Arthas-Kill ging es soweit das ich mir nur gedacht hab "Gott sei Dank, PC und TS aus, ich kann die Typen net mehr ertragen....". Hat mir dann sehr zu denken gegeben... Daraus zog ich halt für mich die Konsequenz, das ich nur noch mit Leuten raide, unsere Pros würden wohl eher gimpen sagen, mit denen ich wirklich gut auskomme und nie wieder nur auf Betteln von einem nachgebe...

Allerdings, ich kenne solch emotionalen Momente. Vashj, Kael, Archimonde .... bei deren Firstkills war man gut ne Woche danach noch immer komplett taub 
Auch geb ich zu, das mir vorallem bei Vashj und Archi doch die ein oder andere Freudenträne entkommen ist. Bei Archi war es sogar irgendwie schräg, weil ich den Kampf nur im TS "verfolgen" konnte. Als die letzten Prozent angesagt wurden und die Stille dann bis das Geschrei und der Jubel losging. Es war cool 
Möglich war das aber allerdings für mich schätzungsweise auch nur, weil wir ein doch ziemlich verrückter Haufen waren, mit denen man nicht nur ingame seinen Spaß haben konnte.


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. November 2010)

Warum sollte man bei einem Computer Spiel keine Emotionen haben? 
Ich meine man fühlt ja auch mit bei Büchern, Filmen, Sportveranstaltungen wieso dann nicht auch bei einem Computerspiel? Das müsst ihr mir mal erklären


----------



## Runescapeman (2. November 2010)

was für ein zufall, dass du den thread heute schreibst, denn ich hab den gestern auch zum ersten mal gekillt^^
und das mit einer randomgruppe und gerade mal 5 versuchen oder so^^
hab mich schon echt gefreut vor allem weil ich es gar nicht erwartet hatte den wirklich mal zu killen^^
das mit dem dispellen hab ich als palaheal gemacht, ohne healbot oder so was ähnliches und hatte keine probs dabei (na gut, ich hab vergessen dass der tank zum schluss noch paar mal die seuche kriegt und er ist gestorben, aber dann hab ich mich hauptsächlich darauf konzentriert und dann liefs super^^)


----------



## Shendria (2. November 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Warum sollte man bei einem Computer Spiel keine Emotionen haben?
> Ich meine man fühlt ja auch mit bei Büchern, Filmen, Sportveranstaltungen wieso dann nicht auch bei einem Computerspiel? Das müsst ihr mir mal erklären



Weil man doch so an Realitätsverlust leidet wenn man wegen WoW emotionen zeigt, kein Rl hat und ja... ach, nimm einfach jedes WoW-Klischée das du kennst^^
Ich frag mich jedes mal wenn ich sowas lese, wer wirklich an Realitätsverlust leidet...


----------



## tuerlich (2. November 2010)

also ich hab den lk im 10er am 19.2. und im 25er am 21.3. das erste mal gelegt. das war alles noch vor dem 10% buff. da war ich richtig stolz auf unseren raid. und bei den gegebenen umständen, ist da der "königsmörder"-titel mindestens zehnmal soviel wert, wie jetzt, wo man einfach durchgimpt.


----------



## tuerlich (2. November 2010)

edit: zweimal gepostet


----------



## siNN0r (2. November 2010)

GZ zum Kill,

bei unserem NH first vorm fast drei viertel Jahr ist mein Kopf fast explodiert als 9 Leute durch's Headset brüllten. Ich war natürlich auch nich ganz leise 

Aber das ist ja meist bei Progress end Bossen der Fall: Kel,yoggi,Algalon usw^^

Ich habs zwar nich selbst erlebt war aber beim Kumpel der damals Kill Jeaden server first gemacht hat, da wurd auch richtig übel gebrüllt


----------



## Groton (2. November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kill.

Super Bericht, ich finde es klasse, wenn jemand seine Emotionen in so einem Fall erklärt. Aber die Leute die so etwas nicht verstehen, sind die gggggaaaannnzzzz harten Jungs.
Egal ob HM oder "normal", es ist der End-Content von WotLk und den haste gepackt, Respekt und Glückwunsch.


----------



## ibbi (2. November 2010)

so gehts mir bei jedem NEUEN boss den ich zum 1. mal sehe..(guides zählen nich) 

habe aber auch i-wie richtig angst i-was doofes zu machen und 24, leute zu entäuschen  selbst wenn mir vorher von 100 leuten gesagt wurde das das super einfach ist und ich nur 2x springen muss mich 1x im kreis drehen muss , währendessen meine waffe ausziehen und ne andere 2h Axt anzuziehen muss und dabei einen neuen tanz vorführen muss - mussmussmusssmusssmussss -.-

 is schon ne tolle sache son dickes vieh umzuhauen  v.a beim 1, mal +

rechtschreibfehler?? ich weiß


----------



## Misuma (2. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Aufgrund von Dispellproblemen mit Healbot + Vuhdo waren allerdings schnelle Wipes vorprogrammiert.




Made my day^^ diese addons sind so pain.... grid+mouseover hotkeys over all!


----------



## Fremder123 (2. November 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Es ist immer das Selbe, die Realität wird mit einer Fantasiegeschichte durcheinander gewirbelt. Das Zeugt von Realitästverlust, sich flüchten in ein Märchen.
> 
> Ein Bosskampf in WOW, hat absolut nichts mit einem Fußballweltmeisterschaftskampf zu tun.
> Ein Boss in WOW ist irgendwann platt, und wenn Blizz ihn nervt oder bessere Ausrüstung verteilt, man kann einfach nicht verlieren.
> ...


Schade, eigentlich schreibst Du ganz vernünftig - bis auf die Unterstellung des Realitätsverlustes, find ich unsachlich und damit den Post leider nicht mehr relevant. Aber dennoch will ich antworten:

Du willst im Ernst sagen, dass es eine "Leistung" ist, wenn ein paar hochbezahlte Männer, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tun und oft auch noch fürstlich dafür bezahlt sowie hofiert werden, ein paar Fußballspiele während eines Turniers gewinnen?! Es hängen menschliche Schicksale daran, z.B. Fans?! Wer hat den Fan denn gezwungen, Fan zu sein? Und warum darf der Fan Emotionen zeigen, wenn "seine" Mannschaft gewinnt/ verliert und ein Videospieler nicht? Was hat denn der Fan mehr vom Sieg/ Niederlage der Mannschaft als der WoW-Spieler, der gegen Arthas gewinnt/ verliert? Auch ich kenne die Bilder von heulenden Menschen, die das Ausscheiden ihrer Mannschaft betrauern, nur was haben sie denn mehr davon als die momentane Trauer? Und erzähl jetzt bitte nicht "Sie heulen, weil sie ihre Nation vertreten wollten und aus Ehrgefühl dieser gegenüber" - komischerweise tritt dieses Gefühl bei der breiten Masse nur alle 4 Jahre für 2 Monate zutage, während der ernsthafte Zocker konstant seiner Leidenschaft frönt. Wo steht denn der Fan mehr/ weniger in der Realität als ein "Zocker"? Ich sehe da nicht viel Unterschiede, falls es welche gibt kannst Du mir die gern erklären (Sportwetten ignoriere ich bewusst, da kein echter Fan ist wer nur des Geldes wegen eine Mannschaft anfeuert). Ach doch, in einem stimme ich Dir zu: Man kann manchem Fußballer nicht mehr Intelligenz geben... und das ist wirklich sehr schade. 

Auch ich wie die meisten anderen hier sehe Spiele als Spiele, hat auch nie jemand in Abrede gestellt oder? Nur, warum darf ich mich nicht darüber freuen/ mich mal ärgern ohne gleich klischeehaft als realitätsverlorener Nerd beleidigt zu werden? Sitzt Du ernsthaft vor einem spannenden Spiel oder z.B. auch Film, stocksteif wie der Terminator ohne auch nur eine emotionale Regung? Hast Du noch nie bei einem medialen Produkt mitgefiebert, weil Du Dir zu elitär dafür vorkommst? Schaust Du Deine Frau verächtlich an, wenn sie bei einer Liebesschnulze ins Taschentuch heult, da der Mist ja rein fiktiv ist und nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat? Danke, dann bevorzuge ich doch lieber meine Sicht der Dinge und erlaube mir auch mal ein wenig Freude/ Ärger/ Frust/ Traurigkeit etc., auch in der einen oder anderen erdachten Welt - und das als Erwachsener und garantiert ohne Realiätsverlust, auch wenn Du Dir das in Deiner ach so erwachsenen Fantasielosigkeit nicht vorzustellen vermagst. Zur Definition von Fantasie... frag einfach mal Dein(e) Kind(er), der/ die/ das wissen vielleicht noch, was das bedeutet.^^


----------



## Lycidia (2. November 2010)

Da ich nicht einer der Top-Spieler bin, bin ich eigentlich recht stolz diesen Titel zu besitzen.

Vor allem, weil dies mit einem Fast-Herzinfarkt von mir einherging ^^

Beim letzten Abbrechen des Eisrandes der Plattform, war ich nicht schnell genug vorn und fiel in die Unendlichkeit. War zwar blöd aber ich hab mir gedacht: egal - Titel kommt schon. 
Plötzlich hör ich den Raidleiter: "GZ an alle die den Titel noch nicht hatten." Ich schwebte zu der Zeit immer noch rum und bekam langsam Panik, weil ich dachte, der LK liegt schon. Als ich dann mal zaghaft im TS nachgefragt habe, meinte der Raidleiter: "Keine Panik, du kriegst nen Rezz von oben". Erst da viel mir auf, dass alle tot waren. Naja - Rezz kam, die letzten Sekunden des LK gingen auch vorbei und das Achievement plöppte auf.

Die Krönung wäre jetzt noch der Kill auf Hero und in einer 25er Gruppe.


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Die Krönung wäre jetzt noch der Kill auf




als nicht Top Spieler wird das aber so gut wie unmöglich ^


----------



## Rolandos (2. November 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Du willst im Ernst sagen, dass es eine "Leistung" ist, wenn ein paar hochbezahlte Männer, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tun und oft auch noch fürstlich dafür bezahlt sowie hofiert werden, ein paar Fußballspiele während eines Turniers gewinnen?!



Genau, das sind körperliche, intelektuelle, Leistungen.

WOW, keine körpeliche Leistung, keine intelektuelle Leistung. Weil ein paar Tasten drücken nicht anstrengend ist, die Gegner sich immer gleich verhalten. Einzig ein wenig Übung, ein paar Minuten, ok Stunden sind nötig, während z.B Sportler Jahrzente trainieren müssen. 





Fremder123 schrieb:


> Es hängen menschliche Schicksale daran, z.B. Fans?! Wer hat den Fan denn gezwungen, Fan zu sein? Und warum darf der Fan Emotionen zeigen, wenn "seine" Mannschaft gewinnt/ verliert und ein Videospieler nicht? Was hat denn der Fan mehr vom Sieg/ Niederlage der Mannschaft als der WoW-Spieler, der gegen Arthas gewinnt/ verliert?



Ja was wohl, Arthas ist ein Pixelhaufen und verlieren kann man nicht. Einzig wird der "Erfolg" ein wenig verzögert.

Verlieren würde ich nennen, wenn man nur einen Versuch hätte, den Gegner zu legen und dann nie wieder, mit dem aktuellen Char. OK darüber würde ich mich auch ärgern. Also einige Wochen Monate neu leveln wieder die Ausrüstung zusammentragen und wieder versuchen. 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Auch ich kenne die Bilder von heulenden Menschen, die das Ausscheiden ihrer Mannschaft betrauern, nur was haben sie denn mehr davon als die momentane Trauer? Und erzähl jetzt bitte nicht "Sie heulen, weil sie ihre Nation vertreten wollten und aus Ehrgefühl dieser gegenüber" - komischerweise tritt dieses Gefühl bei der breiten Masse nur alle 4 Jahre für 2 Monate zutage, während der ernsthafte Zocker konstant seiner Leidenschaft frönt. Wo steht denn der Fan mehr/ weniger in der Realität als ein "Zocker"? Ich sehe da nicht viel Unterschiede, falls es welche gibt kannst Du mir die gern erklären (Sportwetten ignoriere ich bewusst, da kein echter Fan ist wer nur des Geldes wegen eine Mannschaft anfeuert). Ach



Ist doch klar warum die Menschen mit ihrer Manschaft trauern, es ist so das die Mannschaft nie wieder die Möglichkeit hat, genau dieses Tunier zu gewinnen. Vielleicht später, ein anderes/ähnliches Tunier auch die nächste WM ist anders, an einem anderen Ort, gegen andere Gegner, mit anderen Leuten, nach langem Trainig. 

Das ist nicht dasselbe wie der 100. Versuch den LK zu plätten.




Fremder123 schrieb:


> Auch ich wie die meisten anderen hier sehe Spiele als Spiele, hat auch nie jemand in Abrede gestellt oder? Nur, warum darf ich mich nicht darüber freuen/ mich mal ärgern ohne gleich klischeehaft als realitätsverlorener Nerd beleidigt zu werden?



NA ja, was soll man sagen, wenn Leute, WOW spielen mit Leistung, Arbeit oder Tod vergleichen. Rumheulen, wenn bessere Spieler mehr Schaden machen können, Gearscore und DPS als wichtigstes im Spiel darstellen, abhauen wenn eine Ini nicht in 5 Minuten gecleart ist, Mitspieler nicht "geheilt" werden weil sie nicht so gut spielen können, rausgeschmissen werden weil sie vielleicht ein paar nützliche Tips anbringen wollen usw. usw. 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Sitzt Du ernsthaft vor einem spannenden Spiel oder z.B. auch Film, stocksteif wie der Terminator ohne auch nur eine emotionale Regung? Hast Du noch nie bei einem medialen Produkt mitgefiebert, weil Du Dir zu elitär dafür vorkommst? Schaust Du Deine Frau verächtlich an, wenn sie bei einer Liebesschnulze ins Taschentuch heult, da der Mist ja rein fiktiv ist und nichts mit der Realität zu tun hat? Danke, dann bevorzuge ich doch lieber meine Sicht der Dinge und erlaube mir auch mal ein wenig Freude/ Ärger/ Frust/ Traurigkeit etc., auch in der einen oder anderen erdachten Welt - und das als Erwachsener und garantiert ohne Realiätsverlust, auch wenn Du Dir das in Deiner ach so erwachsenen Fantasielosigkeit nicht vorzustellen vermagst. Zur Definition von Fantasie... frag einfach mal Dein(e) Kind(er), der/ die/ das wissen vielleicht noch, was das bedeutet.^^



Jetzt hast du mich oder....

Spannende Spiele .. dazu gehört WOW garantiert nicht, und wenn ich so überlege, auch andere nicht, Metzeln, metzen, zur Abwechlung metzeln, ist der Lebensbalken des Gegners kürzer als der eigne? Nun das ist wirklich nicht spannend, zumal man bei Action Computerspielen am Ende immer gewinnt, sonst kauft die ja keiner mehr.

Mitgefiebert, ja vor vielen Jahren, aber inzwischen hat man festgestellt das alles das Selbe ist, und zu 99% immer gleich ausgeht. Wirklich spannendes gibt es kaum noch. 
Aber eine Liebesschnulze tja, hast mich doch nicht, denn irgendwie hat man etwas ähnliches auch schon erlebt, z.B. man war mal eifersüchtig, oder man wurde verlassen, jemand ist gestorben, doch hat es sich zum Guten gewendet usw. usw. Da kann man sich dann gut hineinversetzen und das vor langer Zeit erlebte wieder erleben. 
Die sind zwar auch Fantasie, aber haben doch irgendwo einen Bezug zum Realen.

Aber garantiert nicht WOW und der Lich King.


----------



## Blauershanks (2. November 2010)

naja hast zimlich lange gebraucht ihn zu killen ich hab ihn mit 5 chars down erster kill im april.
Und wer es jezt nicht schafft mit 30% Buff den ganzen buffs der klassen wegen cata is ein voll nap sry aber das is die wahrheit casural gamer wegen euch is das spiel scheisse einfach geworden hört auf zu spielen geht nach final fantasy oder hdro


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> naja hast zimlich lange gebraucht ihn zu killen ich hab ihn mit 5 chars down erster kill im april.
> Und wer es jezt nicht schafft mit 30% Buff den ganzen buffs der klassen wegen cata is ein voll nap sry aber das is die wahrheit casural gamer wegen euch is das spiel scheisse einfach geworden hört auf zu spielen geht nach final fantasy oder hdro



Aha. Jetzt versaue ich also auch noch WoW...

In den vergangenen Monaten habe ich gelernt, mehr Schaden als die meisten anderen (Königsmörder)Hexer meines Servers abzuliefern. Das dann andere Dinge nicht so gut laufen, egal ob nun Raidauflösungen (Stammgruppenprobleme), nicht genutzte IDs, verschwendete IDs bishin zur Aufgabe von weiteren Stammgruppen, um mit Freunden die IDs zu nutzen, ist völlig unmöglich...

Echt interessant, was einem so vorgeworfen wird, nur weil man seine Zeit anders einteilt oder viele weitere Probleme hat.

Es ist nicht jeder so wie ihr!!

Festzuhalten ist auch, das die meisten Wipes NICHT auf eine schwache Leistung bis hin zu Fehlern von mir zurückzuführen sind.

Zumindest ICH bin mir nicht zu schade, auch mal nur 4 Bosse zu töten, wenn ich dafür mit Freunden spielen kann...Ich verstehe nicht, wie einige Personen hier auf die Idee kommen, völligen Humbug zu posten...


----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> naja hast zimlich lange gebraucht ihn zu killen ich hab ihn mit 5 chars down erster kill im april.
> Und wer es jezt nicht schafft mit 30% Buff den ganzen buffs der klassen wegen cata is ein voll nap sry aber das is die wahrheit casural gamer wegen euch is das spiel scheisse einfach geworden hört auf zu spielen geht nach final fantasy oder hdro



Aha. Jetzt versaue ich also auch noch WoW...

In den vergangenen Monaten habe ich gelernt, mehr Schaden als die meisten anderen (Königsmörder)Hexer meines Servers abzuliefern. Das dann andere Dinge nicht so gut laufen, egal ob nun Raidauflösungen (Stammgruppenprobleme), nicht genutzte IDs, verschwendete IDs bishin zur Aufgabe von weiteren Stammgruppen, um mit Freunden die IDs zu nutzen, ist völlig unmöglich...

Echt interessant, was einem so vorgeworfen wird, nur weil man seine Zeit anders einteilt oder viele weitere Probleme hat.

Es ist nicht jeder so wie ihr!!

Festzuhalten ist auch, das die meisten Wipes NICHT auf eine schwache Leistung bis hin zu Fehlern von mir zurückzuführen sind.

Zumindest ICH bin mir nicht zu schade, auch mal nur 4 Bosse zu töten, wenn ich dafür mit Freunden spielen kann...Ich verstehe nicht, wie einige Personen hier auf die Idee kommen, völligen Humbug zu posten...


----------



## Blauershanks (2. November 2010)

Es änderd nichts daran das Casural spieler das Spiel kaputt machen weil sie zu doof sind schwere bosse zu erledigen 10% Buff wäre ausreichend gewesen dann haben nur die guten spieler Artas down mitlerweile hat ihn jeder trottel down.

Mixh kotz es einfach an das Blizz so sehr auf Casural gammer eingeht die Leute die sich reinhängen um früh was zu schaffen fühlen sich duch solche actionen verascht weil es im nach hinein doch jeder schafft da blizz einfach alles zu einfach macht.

Rechtschreibfehler sind geistiges Eigentum und dürfen nicht Kopiert werden


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> Es änderd nichts daran das Casural spieler das Spiel kaputt machen weil sie zu doof sind schwere bosse zu erledigen % Buff wäre ausreichend gewesen dann haben nur die guten spieler Artas down mitlerweile hat ihn jeder trottel down.
> 
> Mixh kotz es einfach an das Blizz so sehr auf Casural gammer eingeht die Leute die sich reinhängen um früh was zu schaffen fühlen sich duch solche actionen verascht weil es im nach hinein doch jeder schafft da blizz einfach alles zu einfach macht.



Anstatt hier rumzuflamen solltest du mal richtig schreiben lernen. -.-

Naja jetzt zum Thema^^

Mein erster Lichking kill war mit meinem Hexer glaub da war noch 25% aber ka aufjedenfall fand ichs toll. Am meisten gefiel mir ja das Rollenspiel am ende des Kampfes.


----------



## Sarvan (2. November 2010)

Also Glückwunsch von mir :-) Auch wenn ich sagen muss, wenn du dazu den 25%/ 30% buff brauchst, hast du anscheinend keine so tolle Gruppe gehabt.. naja was macht man ned alles für Stammgruppe. Ich hab den mit einem Char damals bei 10% oder so geschafft, hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit Gruppen, und die Freude war schon sehr groß als er dann endlich lag, unabhängig davon, dass ich von Arthas nichts bekommen habe. Zu der Zeit war ich eigentlich nur noch Icc, nach dem Titel hab ich ne Pause gemacht (war alles, was ich noch haben wollte). War schon toll...


----------



## **ED** (2. November 2010)

Ahja unser erster LK kill, ziemlich war ein bissel durcheinander =)
Wir haben damals gesagt "ey erzählt das niemandem xD" daher werd ichs auch nicht tun.
Grüße an Ute und die andern aus der alten stamm^^


----------



## Azashar (2. November 2010)

Mit dem Datum brauchste eh nicht protzen.


----------



## Blauershanks (2. November 2010)

Datum is das einzige wo man noch erkennen kann wer was kann wer jezt erst artas legt würde nie bei mir in die gruppe kommen weil er es ohne buff ned kann auser er kann beweisen das er einen anderen char hat der es schon vorher geschafft hat.


----------



## NeizAnetheron (2. November 2010)

also ich war bei mehreren hundert lk hc 25 tries dabei und als ich mal nicht dabei war lag er im dreck. laut erzählungen war die stimmung im ventrilo der absolute hammer.


----------



## Lari (2. November 2010)

*Moderator in den Thread lock*

@ Topic: Irgendwann im Mai oder April ist er bei mir im 10er gefallen. War nett, aber irgendwie naja... Yogg Saron fand ich irgendwie besser 
Vielleicht fällt ja heute noch der 10er HM, ich glaub da wird die Freude wieder groß sein 

Edit: Da war der Edit-Button des Flamers schneller


----------



## Luc - (2. November 2010)

GZ @Te

Mein erster LK Kill war an einem Mittwoch, da kam glaube ich der 10% Buff raus.

MfG Luc -


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

naja mit dem königsmörder titel laufen eh 90% rum.. ich lauf lieber mit einem rum den es nicht mehr gibt aus classiczeiten^^...


----------



## Sarantoz (2. November 2010)

Ihr werdet lachen, aber ich war z.B. NIE in ICC, naja fast ein Jahr Pause gehabt, und jetzt ist das Problem das ich nichtmal ein 5k gs habe. Ich find das Addon sowas von zum kotzen aber nützt ja nix, wenn du nicht mindestens 5,5k oder sowas hast, kannst rdm gleich knicken. Tjo und mit der Gilde ist auch immoment nicht viel los. Kann ich wohl abhacken auch nur einmal ICC von innen gesehen zu haben bevor das Addon kommt


----------



## jordilaforge (2. November 2010)

@TE

Dickes Gratz auch von meiner seite aus.


es ist schon was schönes, den LK zu klatschen.

hab den das erste mal im 25er gelegt, im aktiven raid.
woche um woche haben wir uns abgemüht, immer lief was schief.
wir haben gestritten und gezetert, waren sogar so weit, es nicht mehr zu versuchen.

dann haben wir uns alle zusammen im ts nochmal ganz normal unterhalten, haben die einzelnen punkte nochmal angesprochen, 
und uns vorgenommen, am nächsten abend alles besser zu machen.

und dann haben wir den an dem tag im firsttry auf die bretter geschickt.

das gefühl nach wochen des scheiterns ist schon erhaben, ja sogar episch.

den titel hab ich dann nur einen abend an gehabt, um mal meinen reallife freunden die nase lang zu machen^^

danach bin ich dann wieder auf den geilsten titel von allen zurück, den wahnsinnigen^^

im 10er hab ich den erst viel später gelegt, im zuge der drachen erfolge^^
mein augenmerk lag da mehr auf 25er raids.


und alle die, die hier tönen, nur ein HC kill ist ein wahrer kill:

erstens wird nicht die hälfte von euch den kill wirklich haben,
und zweitens: jeden erfreuen andere sachen. was dem einen sein porsche ist des anderen käfer.


freu dich, du hast den content gesehen, alle bosse gelegt. jetzt kannst du mit ruhigem gewissen dich auf cata vorbereiten^^


----------



## Frostwyrmer (2. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein etwas anderes Topic.
> 
> Vor einigen Monaten beschloss ich, irgendwann zumindest einmal den Lichkönig töten zu wollen.
> Ich bin kein Tophexer mit BiS-Items, aber hebe mich schon vom Durchschnitt ab. Ergo hatte ich auch nur wenig Probleme, gute Gruppen zu finden. Mit der Zeit arbeiteten wir uns mit der "Stammgruppe" zu Sindragosa vor. Letzte Woche dann der Durchbruch mit einer Gruppe, die dringend einen guten Hexer brauchten: Sindragosa wurde getötet, der LK wurde mehrfach getried. Aufgrund von Dispellproblemen mit Healbot + Vuhdo waren allerdings schnelle Wipes vorprogrammiert. Immerhin sah man das große Ziel mehrfach.
> ...



Ich erlebe hier grade ein Deja vu... Meine Gilde hat letztens auch nen RDD gesucht, nach 2h (und gut 10 Trys) den LK gelegt, bei P3 sind uns 3 dds und ich(tank) weggestorben...

Ich muss es einfach wagen: Hartogas von Charm and Slice, Server Dun Morogh? ;D

Wenn ja, Grüsse von Rassmussen, Warry Tank von Inaktiv, auch Dun Morogh ;D


----------



## Frostwyrmer (2. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein etwas anderes Topic.
> 
> Vor einigen Monaten beschloss ich, irgendwann zumindest einmal den Lichkönig töten zu wollen.
> Ich bin kein Tophexer mit BiS-Items, aber hebe mich schon vom Durchschnitt ab. Ergo hatte ich auch nur wenig Probleme, gute Gruppen zu finden. Mit der Zeit arbeiteten wir uns mit der "Stammgruppe" zu Sindragosa vor. Letzte Woche dann der Durchbruch mit einer Gruppe, die dringend einen guten Hexer brauchten: Sindragosa wurde getötet, der LK wurde mehrfach getried. Aufgrund von Dispellproblemen mit Healbot + Vuhdo waren allerdings schnelle Wipes vorprogrammiert. Immerhin sah man das große Ziel mehrfach.
> ...



Ich erlebe hier grade ein Deja vu... Meine Gilde hat letztens auch nen RDD gesucht, nach 2h (und gut 10 Trys) den LK gelegt, bei P3 sind uns 3 dds und ich(tank) weggestorben...

Ich muss es einfach wagen: Hartogas von Charm and Slice, Server Dun Morogh? ;D

Wenn ja, Grüsse von Rassmussen, Warry Tank von Inaktiv, auch Dun Morogh ;D


----------



## Moktheshock (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> naja hast zimlich lange gebraucht ihn zu killen ich hab ihn mit 5 chars down erster kill im april.
> Und wer es jezt nicht schafft mit 30% Buff den ganzen buffs der klassen wegen cata is ein voll nap sry aber das is die wahrheit casural gamer wegen euch is das spiel scheisse einfach geworden hört auf zu spielen geht nach final fantasy oder hdro



Leute wie du, versauen die deutsche Sprache und sind schuld an Pisa geh Ghetto oder so


----------



## sharas1 (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> Es änderd nichts daran das Casural spieler das Spiel kaputt machen weil sie zu doof sind schwere bosse zu erledigen 10% Buff wäre ausreichend gewesen dann haben nur die guten spieler Artas down mitlerweile hat ihn jeder trottel down.
> 
> Mixh kotz es einfach an das Blizz so sehr auf Casural gammer eingeht die Leute die sich reinhängen um früh was zu schaffen fühlen sich duch solche actionen verascht weil es im nach hinein doch jeder schafft da blizz einfach alles zu einfach macht.
> 
> Rechtschreibfehler sind geistiges Eigentum und dürfen nicht Kopiert werden



Alter, komm mal wieder von der palme runter...die trägt dein hohes ross nämlich nicht.... -.-

Deshalb-hat-blizz-den-heroic-mode-eingeführt-falls-du-einer-von-denen-bist-die-es-noch-nicht-gerallt-haben....


----------



## Sarantoz (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> naja hast zimlich lange gebraucht ihn zu killen ich hab ihn mit 5 chars down erster kill im april.
> Und wer es jezt nicht schafft mit 30% Buff den ganzen buffs der klassen wegen cata is ein voll nap sry aber das is die wahrheit casural gamer wegen euch is das spiel scheisse einfach geworden hört auf zu spielen geht nach final fantasy oder hdro




und wieso gehts du nicht, wenn dir das alles hier zu einfach ist ? 

oh man immer diese Vollpfosten, die meinen sie sind was besseres...

ES SIND NUR PIXEL  


BTW: Wenn hier jemand auf Tirion/Alli nocht jemand braucht (retri), einfach mich über ingame anwispern 
Nein ich will nicht gezogen werden, ich will nur die Ini einmal sehen


----------



## Blauershanks (2. November 2010)

Die Spiele sind alle einfach hoffe das mit cata alle vollidioten naps casuralgamer eine auf die fresse kriegen und lernen müssen zu spielen.
Es soll wieder schwerer werden so wie zu classic Anfang BC würde auch noch gehen da wurde es erst lächerlich als die Pre Q abgschafft wurden.


----------



## Sarantoz (2. November 2010)

Junge, du bist 27, gibts für dich nichts wichtigeres als wow ? Ist ja schon armselig was du hier abziehst


----------



## sharas1 (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind alle einfach hoffe das mit cata alle vollidioten naps casuralgamer eine auf die fresse kriegen und lernen müssen zu spielen.
> Es soll wieder schwerer werden so wie zu classic Anfang BV würde auch noch gehen da wurde es erst lächerlich als die Pre Q abgschafft wurden.


joa, ein flameopfer...ich hab schon den ganzen thread lang drauf gewartet^^

Aber ein kleiner rat zur abhilfe deines problems...spiel was anderes, denn so wie in classic-wow wird es niiiiiiieeee wieder werden...
Und du tust der com und dir einen großen gefallen damit denke ich


----------



## Tibu (2. November 2010)

Mein 1. LK Kill war im 25er. Aber ich bin zu faul, jetzt danach zu suchen, wann das war. Jedenfalls hat meine damalige Stamm den SG-Kill eine Woche vorher geschafft (wo ich nicht online sein konnte). Und das Video kannte ich schon lange vorher, weil ich mich gerne mit Absicht spoilern lasse (ich hab's mir dann ne Woche später in aller Ruhe nochmals angeschaut). Insofern war der Kill für mich eigentlich nur zwei Erfolge und einen Titel wert, den ich eh nie getragen habe bzw tragen werde. Da hat mich mein 1. Classic Ony Solo Kill (inkl Erfolg) mit T7 Eq mehr gefreut.

Im 10er habe ich den Erfolg übrigens bis heute nicht. Einerseits will ich das noch hinter mich bringen, andererseits habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf den Spacko und dessen Bruchbude und kümmer mich lieber um "wichtigere" Dinge im Spiel. Das kann man mit 85 auch noch nachholen.


----------



## KingNothing22 (2. November 2010)

Die größte Freude in wotlk hatte ich 
Einmal bei unserem yogg+1 kill und dem damit verbundenen Protodrachen und gestern als wir mit der Gilde endlich Sindragosa hc gelegt hatten um dannach den LichKing inklusive Erfolg im first try zu legen und somit für 4 Gildenmitglieder den Blutgebadeden Frostwyrm zu kriegen.

Nächste Woche kommen dann mal amdere Gildenfreunde dran die das Mount wollen.
Wenn noch Zeit ist versuchen wir den LichKing HC aber so wichtig is mir das nicht....


----------



## Refaser (2. November 2010)

Auch von mir ein dickes GZ!
Ich kann es gut verstehen das jemand sich so über den LK Kill freut ich würde es genauso. 
Ich habe damals zu Ulduar Zeiten aufgehört, aus persönlichen Gründe, und vor knapp 2 Monaten wieder angefangen. Nun habe ich mein Tank Warri und mein Heal Pala durch Inis und Punkte soweit equipt, wie möglich und habe noch nicht ein ICC Run mitmachen können. Es ist schwer an solche ran zu kommen, wenn man nicht EXP mitbringt. Auf Artgas jedenfalls
Ich denke ich würde mich als "Casual" der sein Char zu spielen weiß genauso freuen wie du und dieses Addon fröhlich verlassen. Also nochmals gz und freuen wir uns alle gemeinsam auf Cata


----------



## Eyatrian (2. November 2010)

jordilaforge schrieb:


> und alle die, die hier tönen, nur ein HC kill ist ein wahrer kill:
> 
> erstens wird nicht die hälfte von euch den kill wirklich haben,



nur weil er für dich im 10er oder 25er nicht erreichbar/schaffbar ist es nicht so dass es den anderen auch so geht.... 
ich für mich kann sagen ich hab den "wahren" LK gelegt siehe link in der Signatur


----------



## IkilledKenny (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind alle einfach hoffe das mit cata alle vollidioten naps casuralgamer eine auf die fresse kriegen und lernen müssen zu spielen.
> Es soll wieder schwerer werden so wie zu classic Anfang BV würde auch noch gehen da wurde es erst lächerlich als die Pre Q abgschafft wurden.



Selten so einen Sche*** gelesen


----------



## sharas1 (2. November 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Selten so einen Sche*** gelesen



Jo, und das will im buffed.de forum schon was heißen....^^


----------



## sharas1 (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind alle einfach hoffe das mit cata alle vollidioten naps casuralgamer eine auf die fresse kriegen und lernen müssen zu spielen.
> Es soll wieder schwerer werden so wie zu classic Anfang BV würde auch noch gehen da wurde es erst lächerlich als die Pre Q abgschafft wurden.



Und das allerwitzigste ist, wenn ich das noch anmerken darf, das du den lk hc *nicht *down hast...zumindest nicht mit den chars in deinem profil....

Aber hier einen auf held im erdbeerfeld machen und nur die standard hc bosse gelegt haben....
Das find ich ja mal wieder geil....

Ich fühl mich jetzt super und kann mich getrost für heute aus dem forum verabschieden....

bis morgen allerseits^^


----------



## Blauershanks (2. November 2010)

schreibe besser ned was ich wollte


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

so mieß wie sich Blauershanks auch ausdrückt, hat er ja leider nicht ganz unrecht...


----------



## Miarum (2. November 2010)

Ich hab den LK auch erst einen Tag vor dem Patch gekillt. Eine Stammgruppe von 6 Leuten hatte noch Leute gesucht, also direkt mal mit 
Erste Phase war kein Problem (als ich das erste mal im April vorm LK stand gabs einige Probleme wegen dispellen...). Jedoch dann direkt wipe, da er einen Eisplitter übersehen hatte. Der nächste Try war schon besser, aber beim zweiten Phasenübergang sind 3 Leute verreckt. Beim 3ten try hatten wir ihn dann schon auf 24% und die Motivation war groß! 
Jedoch scheiterten wir die nächsten Trys wieder am zweiten Phasenübergang... egal, bis 12 hatten wir Zeit.
Dann, kamen wir mal mit allen Leuten in die letzte Phase. Dann starb uns jedoch ein Tank und ein paar dds wegen den Geistern. Der verbliebende Tank rief immer nur noch panisch "Overheal!!!". Als wir uns den 10 Prozent näherten hörte man sehr sehr panisch im Hintergrund vom Tank seine Frau (die auch schon leider tot war) OVERHEAL! rufen. Und dann lag er im Dreck. Mit einem Tank. 4 dds und 2 Heilern. Das Gekreische war einfach episch.  


Ich wurd zwar nach dem Raid gefragt, wieso ich ihn noch nicht down hatte, da meine Gilde zu den besten Hordengilden gehört. Aber naja, ich hatte ein paar Monate keinen PC. Ich hab mich normal gefreut, war sehr froh drüber. =)


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (2. November 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Sprich Dich ruhig aus oder ist Dir nicht mehr eingefallen als das? Die Stellen, die Du zitierst, sind jedenfalls weit interessanter als Dein verschlucktes Räuspern...
> 
> btt: Ich find Deine Beschreibung gut, uns ging es ähnlich. Wir hatten auf unserem Weg durch ICC (10) diverse Rückschläge zu verkraften (z.B. immer wieder wechselnde Mitglieder), was dazu führte, dass wir wochenlang partout nicht an Lady Todeswisper (!) vorbeikamen. Als wir dann endlich eine vernünftige Gruppe, die den Zusatz "Stamm" auch verdient, zusammenbekamen, ging es gut voran und irgendwann standen wir dann vor IHM. Und als er nach 3 Wochen probieren-probieren-probieren dann lag, war die Freude bei ALLEN 10 Spielern riesig, wir haben im TS gefeiert als wäre Deutschland Fußballweltmeister. Ich hatte bis dahin auch den Abspann nicht gesehen, da ich diesen erst genießen wollte wenn ich den LK eigenhändig in den Staub schickte und ich lehnte mich zurück und genoss ihn in vollen Zügen.
> 
> Also: Glückwunsch auch von meiner Seite, ich weiß wie Du Dich fühlst. Und ob Hardmode oder nicht ist mal sowas von sch**ßegal - schön zu wissen, dass es noch Leute gibt, die sich von Herzen über etwas freuen können und nicht einfach wie der sich klischeehaft elitär aufspielende Standard-WoWler verächtlich auf den Monitor spucken, da ja nur Hardmode zählt oder sowas. Ignorier solche Kommentare einfach und freu Dich, hab ich genauso getan.



Genau SO sehe ich das auch ;D, Gestern auch mit meinem Main LK gekillt RND! und Nhc kann dich richtig verrstehn. bei uns is der letzte tank auch bei 12% verreckt und haben ohne tanks schnell 2 % weggeklatsch (ja hatten alle nen puls von 300^^)  und dan kam der Tot mit der story  das war geil xD.

Nhc werd ich gar nicht erst versuchen mir reicht Kingslayer ganz und gar aus


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> Die Spiele sind alle einfach hoffe das mit cata alle vollidioten naps casuralgamer eine auf die fresse kriegen und lernen müssen zu spielen.
> Es soll wieder schwerer werden so wie zu classic Anfang BV würde auch noch gehen da wurde es erst lächerlich als die Pre Q abgschafft wurden.



Du hast in Classic sicherlich nicht geraidet, weil solche Affen wie dich keiner dabei haben wollte.

Ja ... das ist ... tragisch.


----------



## Figetftw! (2. November 2010)

Der erste kill auf normal war schon n gutes gefühl ... allerdings war der boss für mich nur ein zwischenschritt für die hc variante  
Als er dann am 25 Juli um 16 uhr als World 296 Kill fiel war im ts für die ersten 10 sekunden völlige ekstase ^^ das typische nerdscreaming  wirkliche erleichterung  allerdings fand ich kil'jaeden kill epischer alleine wegen des restevents nach dem kill *g* und ich fand damals war die ekstase extremer


----------



## Blauershanks (2. November 2010)

wenn du meinst ich hatte zwar T3 voll zu Classic zeit aber wayne.
und ich kenne viele die so denken wie ich.


----------



## Figetftw! (2. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> wenn du meinst ich hatte zwar T3 voll zu Classic zeit aber wayne.
> und ich kenne viele die so denken wie ich.



Das einzige was schwerer war als zu BC bzw zu jetzigen Hardmodes (pre Nerfs versteht sich) war die koordination von 40 leuten anstatt 25


----------



## SchurxoxD (2. November 2010)

ich  versteh deinen text i-wie nicht du sagst du bist top hexer mit  BiS und hast jetzt erst den lk down und noch kb hc zu gehn? i-wie komisch oder? also bei meinem lk kill...lange her hab ich mich um 3 uhr morgen (xD) uch gefreut wie'n schneekönig aber... jetzt erst und dann mit 'BiS' ?! nja


----------



## benwingert (2. November 2010)

ich hab zwar noch keinen lk kill aber einen beinahe kill. ich schließ mich mit meinem halb vzteten und gesockelten 4,8k gs pala gammeltwink ner icc truppe an. 1. abend: 10 bosse, einen abend später lag dann auch sindra und wir haben ein paar mal lk getryt. dann ein paar tage später der nächste versuch: 1. try ~50%, 2.try ~75% 3. try 33% alle leben noch ich muss abspotten und... dc. den ganzen rest des abends sind wir nur noch bei p1-p3 gewipet, nur der letzte try war bis 35% aber der sah auch nicht so gut aus. morgen gehts weiter  beim fight war ich au total aufgeregt, beim dc bin ich aufgestanden, einmal um den stuhl gelaufen, hab mir an die stirn gehaun, hab mich wieder hingesetzt und mich versucht wieder einzuloggen  naja wenn das morgen was wird kann ich über meinen ersten lk kill reden^^ ach ja das war ne random truppe mit ein paar gewechselten leuten
MfG


----------



## benwingert (2. November 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ich versteh deinen text i-wie nicht du sagst du bist top hexer mit BiS und hast jetzt erst den lk down und noch kb hc zu gehn? i-wie komisch oder? also bei meinem lk kill...lange her hab ich mich um 3 uhr morgen (xD) uch gefreut wie'n schneekönig aber... jetzt erst und dann mit 'BiS' ?! nja [/font]



nein er/sie sagt dass er/sie KEIN BiS Hexer ist aber doch schon etwas besseres gear hat^^


----------



## Ungodly (2. November 2010)

GZ zum Lk Kill... Ich habe mich mit meiner Hexe auch gefreut wie ein Schneekönig beim Kill. Habe danach allerdings auch erstmal Pause gemacht ein Jahr ICC ist einfach zuviel des guten, das muss man erstmal sacken lassen. 

Ich freue mich auch schon auf Cata, wenns schwerer wird begrüße ich das, aber das Community Feeling von damals wird trotzdem nicht wieder einkehren, glaube ich zu mindest.


----------



## meitertot (2. November 2010)

Mein gröstes erlebnis bei lk war ihn in die 2 phase zu hauen


----------



## meitertot (2. November 2010)

Und nartürlich gz


----------



## Falcoron (2. November 2010)

> Nicht heroic zu machen ist für mich, wie nach der Hälfte aufgehört zu haben. Es lohnt sich, die Freudenrufe im TS sind wesentlich lauter beim hc-kill.



Eben wegen solcher arroganten und, meines erachtens, überflüssigen Antworten würde ich nie meine innersten Eindrücke hier im Forum so preisgeben. (bestenfalls im Blog erwähnen)
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie Leute sich so herablassend über freudige Eindrücke anderer Spieler äußern können. 

@Aranamun:
großes Gz zum erfolgreichen LK legen 


*
../../user/539409-aranamun/*


----------



## EisblockError (2. November 2010)

Ich erinner mich an meinen ersten (und einzigen) LK kill schon garnicht mehr, 3 Monate her

War zwar nur im 10er, aber trozdem war Wotlk damit für mich fertig^^


Aber ganz ehrlich, mein Gear war damals gerade mal Standart und meine Gruppe nicht die beste, und ich hatte den schon vor 3 Monaten down.

Ist zwar ein tolles gefühl, aber unter den umständen nichts besonderes mehr


----------



## Rchard (2. November 2010)

Es hat ja wirklich jeder komische rndom Kauz Ks (no Offense) xD


----------



## TheGui (2. November 2010)

Die krassesten nerdscreams hatte ich beim Illidan Serverfirstkill.
beim LK 25hc kill schmählerte der 30% buff die euphorie etwas... was aber nicht bedeutet das ich nich nem Herzkasper nahe war!

GZ @ TE, genau diese Erlebnisse machen PvE lohnenswert!


----------



## Grombash (3. November 2010)

SeToY schrieb:


> Ähm...



JAP!


----------



## madmurdock (3. November 2010)

An deiner Geschichte sieht man mal wieder, dass der LK Kill doch nicht so ohne ist. :> Ich habe mich jedenfalls gefreut über den Kill.


----------



## Emyr (3. November 2010)

Ich hab ihn zwar nicht auf HC down und kann deswegen nur vom Normalmode erzählen aber mehr als ein Named Trashmob der ziemlich schlechte Sachen droppt ist er ohnehin nicht


----------



## Rainaar (3. November 2010)

Emyr schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn zwar nicht auf HC down und kann deswegen nur vom Normalmode erzählen aber mehr als ein Named Trashmob der ziemlich schlechte Sachen droppt ist er ohnehin nicht



Ja, recht hast Du. Ich kann mir so richtig vorstellen wie Du die Gildeneinladung von Ensidia mit den Worten "Hau ab du Kackboon" abgelehnt hast und nun immernoch auf der Suche nach Leuten bist die Dir wenigstens mal auf Knien ein Glas Wasser reichen dürfen.

Ich wäre echt gerne so toll wie Du, echt!


----------



## Emyr (3. November 2010)

Rainaar schrieb:


> und nun immernoch auf der Suche nach Leuten bist die Dir wenigstens mal auf Knien ein Glas Wasser reichen dürfen.


Da bin ich im Buffed Forum ja genau richtig. 

Ich steh sicher nicht alleine da wenn ich sage dass der Kampf im Normalmode ungefähr den IQ von nassem Toast verlangt, zudem steht der Loot in keinem Vergleich zum Schwierigkeitsgrad. Es ist für mich durchaus vorstellbar dass Keyboardturner Hans (der Repräsentant für 99% der User hier) den Kampf ultraschwer findet, ich red aber von Leuten die zumindest ein bisschen Ahnung haben was "Raiden" eigentlich ist (= in Ulduar über den Leviathan hinausgekommen). 

PS: Ensidia ist mir zu schlecht, wenn schon dann Paragon.


----------



## Pusillin (3. November 2010)

Ich werde ihn wohl nie legen, leider.
Ausfgrund meiner unregelmäßigen Spielzeiten kann ich halt nie zuverlässig 4-5 Stunden am Stück.
Deswegen kann ich keine Stammgruppe aufbauen oder nichtmal mit Gilde oder Randoms gehen.
Reine LK-Kill-Gruppen würdens auch tun, ja. Aber wer nimmt schon jemanden ohne Erfahrung und gutes Eq mit?
Derweil mache ich einfach die Sachen die mir sonst Spaß machen, und die möglich sind:
Instanzen mit meinem Priester solo machen. Da kann man jederzeit aufhören und enttäuscht niemanden.
Das Gefühl ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Letztens erst Mc gecleart, ZG schon länger durch.
Kara auch nach dem Patch die ersten beiden Bosse im Firsttry.


----------



## Emyr (3. November 2010)

Darf ich fragen mit welcher Skillung du Moroes machst? Ich habs vorm Patch mit meinem Priester als Diszi probiert und bin leider gescheitert :-/


----------



## Delhoven (3. November 2010)

Mit meinem Druiden war ich recht froh den Boss erledigt zu haben, mit dem Pala war es einfach ein Boss wie jeder andere.

Ehrlich gesagt war Algalon oder unser XT Serverfirst deutlich cooler als der LK. Und nichts, aber auch gar nichts reicht an einen Nefarian FIrstkill auf Level 60 heran. Dagegen ist das ganze "jeder kann alles" skilllose Wotlk Geballer nichts wert. Mit Cataclysm können sich die Wotlk Leute hoffentlich warm anziehen.


----------



## Potpotom (3. November 2010)

Also hier so zu tun als wäre der Lichkönig nur noch n dummer Mob ist schon etwas eigenartig. Wir haben ihn im normalen Mode mit dem 10%-Buff gelegt und es war schon ne Riesenfreude. HC haben wir ihn auch erst vor wenigen Wochen gelegt und haben uns auch dort riesig gefreut.

Ich bin ja jetzt nicht der Oberknaller - aber für einen guten bis sehr guten Spieler halte ich mich und alle anderen meines Raids sehrwohl - für einen FirstTry-HC-Kill reichts trotzdem nicht immer. 

Also, GLÜCKWUNSCH zum Königsmörder. 

EDIT: Normaler Boss? Also schon alleine die Länge des Bosskampfes übersteigt alle anderen bei weitem...


----------



## Mollari (3. November 2010)

@Rolandos:

Ich hoffe Du gehst mit Deinen Kindern verantwortungsvoller um als mit den Menschen hier. Oder verurteilst Du sie auch dafür, dass sie sich die ersten 10 Jahre ihres Lebens über Märchen, Zeichentrickserien oder ihre Legosteine freuen, ärgern oder sogar deswegen weinen? Ist ja auch alles nicht wirklich echt, wurde ja auch keine intellektuelle oder körperliche Leistung dabei erbracht, ist alles nur Spielerei. 

Und wenn Du jetzt mit dem Vergleich kommst das es ja Kinder sind, dann hast Du wirklich gar nichts begriffen und solltest besser keine haben. Was wirst Du tun wenn sie sich eines Tages über ein Computerspiel freuen, ärgern oder schreien? Oder dürfen sie dann erst gar nicht spielen um Deine mehr als dürftige Theorie bezüglich Emotionalität vielleicht nicht eines Tages ad absurdum zu führen? 

Ehrlich, Du bist eine traurige Gestalt die sich wohl weder in andere hineinversetzen noch ihnen etwas gönnen kann. Die Frage ist warum Du Deine unqualifizierte Meinung hier noch breittreten musst anstatt einfach still zu sein und Dir Deinen Teil zu denken. Du wirst die Leute hier nicht ändern und sie werden Dich nicht ändern. Im ersteren Fall bin ich froh, denn das ist nunmal ein Teil der Zukunft und entweder man geht mit oder man bleibt stehen und verliert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2010)

Emyr schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn zwar nicht auf HC down und kann deswegen nur vom Normalmode erzählen aber mehr als ein Named Trashmob der ziemlich schlechte Sachen droppt ist er ohnehin nicht



Hmm, die besten Waffen, die es derzeit ingame gibt... der längste und komplexeste Bosskampf, den es je gab (ja, ich spiele seit Classic und hab unzählige Bosse erlebt). Im HC noch mal vielfaches härter, hatte ihn selbst nur auf ~30% dort... schon klar, ne?


----------



## Malediktus22 (3. November 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein etwas anderes Topic.
> 
> Vor einigen Monaten beschloss ich, irgendwann zumindest einmal den Lichkönig töten zu wollen.
> Ich bin kein Tophexer mit BiS-Items, aber hebe mich schon vom Durchschnitt ab. Ergo hatte ich auch nur wenig Probleme, gute Gruppen zu finden. Mit der Zeit arbeiteten wir uns mit der "Stammgruppe" zu Sindragosa vor. Letzte Woche dann der Durchbruch mit einer Gruppe, die dringend einen guten Hexer brauchten: Sindragosa wurde getötet, der LK wurde mehrfach getried. Aufgrund von Dispellproblemen mit Healbot + Vuhdo waren allerdings schnelle Wipes vorprogrammiert. Immerhin sah man das große Ziel mehrfach.
> ...




Was an dem Kill gut war?
Noch heute bekomme ich Gänsehaut von Arthas letzen Worten...

Hier stehe ich nun als Löwe unter Lämmern und sie haben keine Furcht....
Sie kennen keine Furcht....

einfach grandios wie eine so mächtige Person so etwas sagt

Die restlichen 10% waren natürlich auch super aber dieser Satz, den vergesse ich nie 


so long

Male


----------



## bluewhiteangel (3. November 2010)

Erstmal gz an alle, die noch wissen, was Spielspaß ist (:
Mein erster Lk Kill.. Naja, ich war Ersatz in einer Stammgruppe meiner späteren Gilde, und die kannten alles schon aus dem FF. Ich war ziemlich platt und verwundert, so nach dem Motto "wie, das wars jetzt?", davor hatte ich in meinen Icc Gruppen nicht viel Glück gehabt und nurn paar mal Lk wirklich versuchen können :/
Wobei ich mich viel mehr über Kingslayer für meinen Arenamate gefreut hab, für den war das sowas Unerreichbares, da er nur sehr selten Pve macht und man selbst mit gutem Pvp keine vernünftige Gruppe findet :/ Dabei ist mirn guter Pvpler mit "schlechtem" Gear weitaus lieber als ein Movementkrpl mit BiS Gear _-_ Verstehen aber nur die wenigsten, leider.
Genauso wie diese "omfg ololol ihr naps classic ftw" Leute mir reichlich auf den Keks gehen. Ja, natürlich, das war ein anderes Spielen. Ich spiele auch erst seit Bc, und bin traurig, nicht Ssc/Tk/Bt clear gesehen zu haben, da es echt tolle Instanzen sind. Und warum konnte ich sie nicht sehen?
Weil ich lieber bei meiner Gilde blieb, weil meine Zeit nicht reichte, weil es einfach nicht möglich war, diese Sachen rnd zu gehen. Macht es mich zum Noob? Nein. Und auch ihr werdet mit Cata euren Mund gestopft kriegen. Ich freue mich, dass Blizzard mit Wotlk den casualfreundlicheren Weg eingeschlagen hat, denn so bekommt wirklich jeder sein Fett weg. Egal ob Supernerd oder 6-Stunden-die Woche-Spieler.

Macht euer Ding und lasst euch nicht unterkriegen. Ich drück die Daumen für die Stammgruppe des TEs =)


----------



## Lari (3. November 2010)

@ Topic:
Wer einen fordernden Encounter will, soll sich zumindest mal den Lich King Hero angucken. Da darf dann nochmal ordentlich gewiped werden, weil nahezu jeder Fehler bestraft wird. Da ist kaum Platz, um Fehler auszugleichen.
Na mal gucken ob wir heute mehr schaffen als bis zum Ende des Phasenwechsels


----------



## Progamer13332 (3. November 2010)

also wenn ich eins nicht leiden kann ist bei bossen zu wipen wo ich schon lange alles richtig mache


----------



## likoria (3. November 2010)

Erster LK-Kill war gestern,sehr casual freundlich das neue ID System...nach dem 3ten try war er down,hab mich natürlich gefreud wobei ich erst 9/12 down hab also sindragosa und den blutrat hab ich noch nie gesehen aber hauptsache LK down 


(Edit: Und nein ich wurde nicht als DD oder so einfach durchgezogen,ich war schon als Tank dabei )


----------



## Paxter (3. November 2010)

wir sind damals mit dem 10% buff in 3h bis sindra gekommen und bei dem ollen drachen dann 5x gewipte bis wir das vieh down hatten...ab zum frostthron und es begann eine 2-wöchige wipeorgie 

endlich kam dann der mittwoch an dem der buff auf 15% raufgesetzt wurde und nach 4 wirklich sehr knappen trys hatten wir es dann endlich geschafft und arthas auf die bretter befördert...was für eine irres geschrei im ts 

ich persönlich fand den fight schon extrem klasse und mittlerweile sind wir wieder an der gleichen stelle angekommen...frostthron,1 woche wipen...nur diesmal auf hc


----------



## Blacknature (3. November 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> also wenn ich eins nicht leiden kann ist bei bossen zu wipen wo ich schon lange alles richtig mache



Dann finde 9/24 weitere Spieler die ähnlich wie du drauf sind 

Btw,LK normal ging ohne weiteres über die Bühne. 
Hero hingegen hat alles gefordert,und dementsprechendes Gebrüll im Ts entgegenbekommen 

Mit einer zuverlässigen und engagierten Stammgruppe zu schaffen.
Sehr schade,das ich diese zu BC Zeiten nicht hatte


----------



## EisblockError (4. November 2010)

Also zu LK 10er hab ich schon andere Sachen gehört.

Wo die Gruppe einfach vorher abgebrochen hat weil se keinen bock nochmal auf den hatte^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (6. November 2010)

hatten gersten mit ner bunt zusammengewürfelten truppe den First kill und nach 2 stunden lag er dann auch 




so mein ziel bis Cata hab ich damit erreicht


----------



## DontaDella (6. November 2010)

Erstmal Gz zu Lk kill =) Ich arme sau bin noch dran am Lk^^ ich schaff den scheiss boss eifnach nicht xD. Aber ihrgendwann werd ich auch der Königsmörder werden =)


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. November 2010)

Ja für die meißten Profis hier ist es ja selbstverständlich selbst mit dem mickrigsten Twink 12/12 in ICC25 HC gecleart zu haben.
Ich hatte es zum Ende dieses Addons leider nicht so leicht. Falsches Realm, die falschen Leute und schon ging das Rumgimpen mit Randoms wieder los.

Irgendwann lag Arthas und das einzige woran ich mich erinnern kann ist, dass ich im TS gebrüllt habe:

" ICH HABE WORLD OF WARCRAFT GEWONNEN! "


----------



## Eyatrian (6. November 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Irgendwann lag Arthas und das einzige woran ich mich erinnern kann ist, dass ich im TS gebrüllt habe:
> 
> " ICH HABE WORLD OF WARCRAFT GEWONNEN! "



So kann man es auch sehen ^


----------



## Patrick20071 (6. November 2010)

Erstmal GZ zum LK kill ich habe gestern auch das glück gehabt und da hat wer noch einen diszi für den lk gesucht ich dachte ich krieg eh nie den titel war mal überzeugter pve spieler bis mich icc angekotzt hat seitdem spiele ich halt nur pvp und da dacht ich mir so ach vllt kratzte mal schnell dein pve gear raus und healst (schildest) mal ne runde die leute gut nach 2 wipes wegen valkyren musste der schurke weg haben einen retri eingeladen und direkt beim try mit dem neuen retri ging bei den valkyren nix mehr schief und zack endlich Sherina, die Königsmörderin


----------



## Nordendboy (6. November 2010)

hachja der erste LK 10er (nhc) kill lezte woche sonntag ich fande es einfach nur atemberaubend drecks sindra lag first und dann auf zum LK wir sind 2 std gewiped haben ein austausch gemacht ne eule mit (5kdps) und kein movement  und danach lag er endlich jezz laufen wir hm's bisher 6/12 down und dir/euch gzzzzzz zum kill =)

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten =)


----------



## Sèv! (6. November 2010)

Da ich meinen Schurken relativ spät hochgespielt habe ( 30% Buff schon lang draußen )
lief der LK Kill unspektakulär ab,natürlich,10-15 Try einwipen waren drinen.

Es war schon toll immer die besserungen zu sehen.

Als er dann endlich lag,haben wir uns natürlich gefreut im TS,da es aber
eine Random only LK Gruppe war,kannte man sich noch nicht so gut.

Aber es war trotzdem was tolles,auf jedenfall!

Danach war es so wie immer,habe weiter irgendeinen Ruf gefarmt ( Botschafter war es glaub ich )
und den Titel hatte ich noch nie länger als 10 Sekunden drinne.

Ich denke nächste Woche werden die Rufe von mir mehrere sein ( Gilde hat letzte Woche LK 10er HC gelegt,und ich war nicht dabei )
Diese Woche werden nur nochmal Erfolge gemacht und nächste Woche hab ich ihn dann auch denke ich mal down :'P

Wenn es soweit ist kann ich ja mal antworten hier wie es war!


----------



## Kindgenius (6. November 2010)

Ich hab den LK zum ersten Mal gildenintern gekillt, ich hatte Pause gemacht, während die ihn schon längst down hatten. Kein Jubelgeschrei oder sonstiges also.

Somit war alles, was ich gefühlt habe:

"Moar Äpix".


----------



## blindhai (6. November 2010)

Mein Königsmörder ist schon etwas her aber leider bin ich in der "falschen" Gilde wo manche dabei sind, die leider nicht so gut spielen können und besonders beim Movement schlecht sind. Von denen kann man auch nicht erwarten in der P3 vom LK mal CDs zu zünden um die Gruppe und den Tank am Leben zu halten. Auf der anderen Seite mag ich die Leute cht gerne und will nicht in eine andere Gruppe wo nur Leute sind, die kein Spaß mehr am Spiel haben sondern nur für die Erfolge spielen.

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen bei meinen Mitstreitern zu bleiben auch wenn diese mich vom Erfolg her zurückwerfen, dann muss ich zwar länger warten aber habe mehr Spaß.


----------



## Tinkerballa (6. November 2010)

Mein erster 10er Kill war auch Random. Danach bin ich dann in ne gute Raidgilde gekommen, und hab die anderen Schwierigkeitsgrade gemacht. Jetzt hab ich aber keine Lust mehr auf Allies, und hab mir nen Undead Priest gemacht, der nach nur einer lausigen Woche und nicht besonders gutem Equip schon Königsmörder war -.- (Hab immerhin den Casterstab bekommen^^)

Damals hab ich mich noch gefreut. Dieses mal war es einfach nur "ein weiterer Guffeltwink, der den Erfolg/Titel hat".

Und zu dem, was weiter vorn gesagt wurde: Es ist einfach ärgerlich, wenn man selber keine (!!!!) Fehler macht in diesem Kampf, und andere es versauen. Das heißt nicht, das ich jetzt angeben will, oder so. Aber es enttäuscht einen einfach, wenn es heißt, die Gruppe bricht ab, weil man es nicht schafft, obwohl man selbst eigentlich alles richtig gemacht hat, und andere keinen Plan haben...
Ich versteh das nicht, denn eigentlich glaube ich kaum, das andere sich nichtmal für 10 minuten konzentrieren können, oder das ich besser sein soll, als so viele andere. Denn dann wäre ich sicher in besseren Gilden unterwegs^^

Wer das jetzt für hochtrabend hält, darf sich sicher sein, das ich das in meiner "10 Dinge, die mich am wenigsten interessieren"-Liste relativ weit oben einordne.


----------



## SD-Nacla (6. November 2010)

ist bei mir auch schon ne weile her (15% buff) und die eigentliche herausforderung war es 10 willige leute zu finden die auch mal nen abend dauernd wipen um sich die taktik einzuprägen ohne ständig rumzumaulen.

im gegensatz zum dispellen was hier einige als "failgrund" nennen lags bei uns mehr am entweihen in kombination mit der valk. klar waren wir froh es endlich geschafft zu haben, aber dennoch war der kampf recht enttäuschend.


----------



## loWnl1337 (7. November 2010)

Mitlerweile ist Lichking Easy going ^^ 

Aber leute ... am anfang als icc noch frisch war ... das eis noch nicht geschwächt durch die Klima erwärmung und 
es noch keinen icc buff gab ... damals habe ich diesen Epischen kampf begonnen und gewonnen.

Server 3rd ... und es war das wohl geilste gefühl ... das ungefähhr gleiche gefühl bloß zu 10t ... 1800 Rating zu kriegen !

Es war grandios.... x3 !


----------



## Najsh (9. November 2010)

Moin,

ich hatte WoW Pause seit Feb/März und bei meinen letzten Raids haben wir mit
Ach & Krach Sindragosa gelegt. 

Spiele jetzt seit einer Woche wieder, und bin mit den Raid-Kollegen von früher ICC unterwegs
gewesen und naja - mit dem jetzigen EQ-Stand und dem debuff, war es echt easy going. 

Ich hatte etwas mehr erwartet und war ein bisschen enttäuscht.

Jetzt gehts dem Kollegen und den anderen OCC Kameraden noch mal in hc an den Kragen und da denke ich 
wird endlich wieder gepflegt gewiped. Denn irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich mir den kill "nicht verdient" hatte
und mehr oder minder gezogen wurde - auch wenn ich als tank dabei war...

Trotzdem habe ich mich natürlich gerfeut dass er liegt, denn irgendwie wollte ich ICC schon
zu einem "Abschluss" bringen...


----------



## Groton (9. November 2010)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> naja hast zimlich lange gebraucht ihn zu killen ich hab ihn mit 5 chars down erster kill im april.
> Und wer es jezt nicht schafft mit 30% Buff den ganzen buffs der klassen wegen cata is ein voll nap sry aber das is die wahrheit casural gamer wegen euch is das spiel scheisse einfach geworden hört auf zu spielen geht nach final fantasy oder hdro



Du bist ja der größte Held der rumläuft.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2010)

"Ey Junge, kennst mich noch? DAS war für HdZ!" xD

Ne im Ernst jetzt mal...


Bei meinem ersten LK Kill hat sich meine Undead Rogue im Full t0,5 Equip, und dem Undercity Wappenrock hingekniet, nachdem alle Spieler schon freudentaumelnd nach Dala geportet waren und folgendes gepostet...

/s Dear Prince, I am here with a message from my Lady Sylvanas...
/s *whispers* I whish you well young Prince...enjoy your final travel!
/e slits Arthas throat.

Dann hab ich Sylvanas Goldmünze aussm Inventar geworfen und langsam die Ini verlassen =)


Ja ich bin krank xD


----------



## feruu (9. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> "Ey Junge, kennst mich noch? DAS war für HdZ!" xD
> 
> Ne im Ernst jetzt mal...
> 
> ...



Nein! Das ist genial!  Du bist halt ein wahrer Assassin!

Für Sylvanas!


----------



## Durniu (9. November 2010)

Gestern mit meinem 2ten Char (dudu tank) den Kingslayer geholt.

Und was soll ich sagen - der Fight war einfach nur Epic.

29% - der andere tank stirbt
24% - 2dds sterben
17% - 1heal/1dd stirbt

Und dann noch mit ach und Krach niedergemacht. 

Es war im 2nd Try mit ner Randomtruppe wo 2dd und 1 healer den Boss noch gar nicht getryed haben.

Das war ein episches Gefühl. Vor allem weil ich in den Wochen davor 51 Wipes am LK verbuchen konnte : / 
Freue mich aber immernoch wie ein Schneekönig : )


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. November 2010)

Hat zwar nichts mit Arthas zu tun, aber passt denk ich ganz gut hier rein. Wir hatten heute unsren letzten Raid in diesem Addon und wollten unbedingt noch Sindra im 25er auf Hero legen. 2h lang gewiped und gewiped. Dann haben wir gesagt, wir machen noch einen Versuch, dummerweise ohne Seelensteine und Battlerezzes. Schon 23 Uhr durch.

Bis 35% ging es problemlos, dann plötzlich bei 20% vier Eisgräber gehabt, immer mal wieder auch einer gestorben. Irgendwie die Gräber rausgehauen ... pro Sekunde ein Toter durch beide Debuffs. Tanks oft unter 5% gefallen. Die letzten 4% wurden dann mit 6 Leuten und die letzten 2% mit 4 Leuten gemacht. Echt irre... War dann wirklich mal wieder ein tolles Gefühl.


----------



## theIGamer (10. November 2010)

Der normal LK Kill war mit einem ACM für den Meta verbunden, weshalb ich mich schon sehr darüber freute. Allerdings war die Freude wesentlich größer, als derselbige endlich nach über 200 Trys auch im heroischen Modus im Dreck lag


----------

